# Windows 7 Bluescreen "Memory Management"



## Matze988 (22. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt mit Win 7 zwei Bluescreens gehabt, in einem Abstand von ein paar Tagen/Wochen, weiß nicht mehr so genau. Das stand nur Memory Management mehr habe ich da auf die schnelle nicht lesen können. Windows hat beim Neustart aber dieses Fehlerprotokoll ausgespuckt:


Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    1a
  BCP1:    0000000000005002
  BCP2:    FFFFF90000812000
  BCP3:    000000000000338D
  BCP4:    4000338EFFFFFFFE
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\042210-26625-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Stefan\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-57703-0.sysdata.xml

Ich habe mal das Speicherdiagnosetool ausgeführt, es hat aber nichts gefunden.

Was könnte es sein?


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

Überprüfe mal den RAM mit Memtest...


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. April 2010)

Schau mal in die Ereignisanzeige (Computer / Verwalten / Ereignisanzeige )
und schau mal nach der Fehlermeldung. Was steht da?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. April 2010)

> BCCode: 1a


 MEMORY_MANAGEMENT 
Jeden RAM-Riegel einzeln mit Memtest86+ testen.



> Ich habe mal das Speicherdiagnosetool ausgeführt, es hat aber nichts gefunden.


 
Das kannst du vergessen, ist nicht sonderlich gründlich.

Bitte noch ein paar Screenshotes mit CPU-Z machen (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).

Wenn Memtest keine Fehler findet:



> C:\Windows\Minidump\042210-26625-01.dmp


 
Minidump Datei auswerten und Ergebnis posten.


----------



## Matze988 (22. April 2010)

Also die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mein RAM kaputt sein könnte ist definitiv gegeben, da ich mein E6600 übertaktet habe und FSB und RAM-Frequenz auf meinem Board gekoppelt sind. Ich habe Memtest für 2 Stunden mit allen 3 Riegeln, die ich habe (3x 1GB DDR2 667 mit Intel Core 2 Duo E6600) mal laufen lassen und ein Fehler wurde gefunden. Habe den FSB mal wieder abgesenkt.

Danke für den Tip mit dem Programm, dann muss ich wohl mal am Wochenende jeden Riegel einzeln testen. Ist der Test egl irgendwann abgeschlossen oder geht der unendlich weiter?

Ich habe mir auch mal die Ereignisanzeigen angeguckt.
Vor dem Bluescreen ist kein auffälliger Eintrag da, nur danach nach dem Neustart:

Einmal schwerwiegender Fehler:


Spoiler



Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Datum:         22.04.2010 15:25:43
Ereignis-ID:   1001
Aufgabenkategorie:Keine
Ebene:         Fehler
Schlüsselwörter:Klassisch
Benutzer:      Nicht zutreffend
Computer:      STEFAN-PC
Beschreibung:
Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000005002, 0xfffff90000812000, 0x000000000000338d, 0x4000338efffffffe). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 042210-26625-01.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-04-22T13:25:43.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>50137</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>STEFAN-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="param1">0x0000001a (0x0000000000005002, 0xfffff90000812000, 0x000000000000338d, 0x4000338efffffffe)</Data>
    <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data>
    <Data Name="param3">042210-26625-01</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>



Als kritisch unter Kernel-Power: 


Spoiler



Protokollname: System
Quelle:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Datum:         22.04.2010 15:25:12
Ereignis-ID:   41
Aufgabenkategorie63)
Ebene:         Kritisch
Schlüsselwörter2)
Benutzer:      SYSTEM
Computer:      Stefan-PC
Beschreibung:
Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.
Ereignis-XML:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>2</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-04-22T13:25:12.609375000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>50139</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>Stefan-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">26</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x5002</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0xfffff90000812000</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x338d</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x4000338efffffffe</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>



Könnte das bedeuten, dass da irgendwas keine Saft kriegt, oder NT kaputt ist. Vielleicht brauchen die RAMs mehr Spannung, weil sie etwas übertaktet sind, obwohl im Mainboard schon 1,85V als Standard sind?
Ich habe den gewünschten Screen als Anhang angefügt.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. April 2010)

Der schwerwiegende Fehler ist der Eintrag zu deinem Bluescreen.
Der kritische Fehler meldet einen "<Data Name="BugcheckCode">26</Data>". Recht ungewöhnlicher Fehler, der auf Probleme mit dem CDFS File System hinweist (CD-Rom Daten System).
Ich tippe mal darauf, dass dies durch den (möglicherweise) fehlerhaften RAM verursacht wurde (beim Dateneinlesen).



> Vielleicht brauchen die RAMs mehr Spannung, weil sie etwas übertaktet sind, obwohl im Mainboard schon 1,85V als Standard sind?



Das könnte sehr warscheinlich die Fehlerquelle sein, da die eingestellten RAM Timings für den Takt (grundsätzlich) nicht geeignet sind.
Nehme die Übertaktung zurück und überprüfe die RAM einzeln und gemeinsam mit Memtest86+.
Für die Überprüfung unbedingt das System ohne Übertaktung laufen lassen, um kein verfälschtes Ergebnis zu bekommen. Läuft der Test fehlerfrei durch (das Programm läuft in einer Endlosschleife, nach ein paar Durchgängen kannst du es aber beenden), teste dein System, ob es nun fehlerfrei (ohne Übertaktung) läuft.
Ist dies der Fall, musst du entweder mit der Übertaktung die Timings entschärfen, oder die Spannung erhöhen (apropos...welche Spannung wird den vom Hersteller vorgegeben? -> steht meistens auf den Ram-Riegeln drauf).


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. April 2010)

99% der RAM. Bei mir lief unter XP der RAM (übertaktet) einwandfrei. Unter Win 7 mit den gleichen Einstellungen musste ich die Timings etwas zurücknehmen und 0,025V mehr Spannung drauf geben. Da hatte ich auch den "Kernel Power"  Bluescreen.
Jetzt läuft´s.
Win 7 ist da wohl etwas empfindlicher...


----------



## simpel1970 (23. April 2010)

^^vor allem, wenn man vorher XP-32bit hatte und jetzt Win7-64bit hat (nicht unbedingt speziell jetzt für diesen Thread, sondern allgemein).


----------



## spyer (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich bekomme seid kurzem auch diese Meldung "Memory Management"  angezeigt. Ich habe den mimidumb mal auswerten lassen, jedoch ersehe ich  nur welches Programm den Absturz verursacht, aber nicht warum...?

Evtl. kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen. Der Bluescreen kommt  unregelmäßig und nach der Bluescreen startet der Pc neu aber der  Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Erst nach ca. 5 min ohne Strom lässt sich der  PC wieder starten.

Im Anhang ist die Dxdiag und der Log vom minidumb.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Dezember 2010)

@spyer: Ursache des Absturzes ist "Memory Corruption". Dies deutet auf fehlerhaften Speicher oder ein fehlerhaftes Speichermanagement hin. Speicher in dem Sinne kann insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Fesplatten sein.

Prüfe zunächst den RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler. Das Programm am besten über den USB Stick booten (USB-Key Version) und 2-4 Std. laufen lassen.

Mache bitte auch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory, SPD und Graphics).

Teile uns auch deine komplette Hardware mit. 

Wenn du schreibst "...seit Kurzem...". Hast du irgendwas am System (Hardware, Software) verändert? 

Der Stack-Verlauf in der Auswertung deutet auch auf ein Problem mit dem Dateisystem und/oder den Filtermanagement hin.

Überprüfe daher auch deine Fesplatte mit chkdsk. Dazu die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin starten (rechte Maustaste -> als Administrator ausführen) und gebe "chkdsk /f /r" ein (ohne "").

Die Filtermanagementprobleme können u.U. auch von der Virenschutzsoftware ausgelöst werden. Welche Viren- und Firewallsoftware hast du?


----------



## spyer (18. Dezember 2010)

Beim Start wird mir als letztes beim Bootvorgang (nach der laufwerksaufzählung) "checking VRAM"angezeigt. Das ist erst seid dem ich beim Bootvorgang den IDE check ausgeschaltet habe.


Ich habe vor ca. 4 Tagen Win7 Ultimate 64Bit neuinstalliert weil ich mehrmals ein Bluescreen hatte, dort stand irgendwas mit "PFN..."

Seid dem geschriebenen Post läuft der Pc fehlerfrei. Meine Virensoftware ist Avast 5, nutze die Win7 Firewall.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Dezember 2010)

Die Memtest Prüfung würde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Wäre wichtig zu wissen, ob evtl. ein RAM Riegel Fehler aufweist.

Evtl. ist es notwendig für die Vollbestückung (4x1 GB RAM) etwas die Northbridge-Spannung anzuheben.

Lasse auch Prime95 ein paar Stunden laufen (Blend Test -Lots of RAM tested), ob das System stabil bleibt.


----------



## spyer (19. Dezember 2010)

chkdsk war fehlerfrei

Edit: Prime95 hat auch keine probleme gehabt. pc lief 2 stunden damit.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Dezember 2010)

Das ist schon mal gut. Mache bitte noch einen Screenshot von Crystaldiskinfo (SMART Werte).

Überprüfe auch noch die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.

Sollte auch hier keine Fehler angezeigt werden, warten wir mal den nächsten Bluescreen ab.

Wenn dieser wieder auftritt (insbesondere mit einem Stop 0x1A Fehler), würde ich AVAST runterschmeißen und testweise / vorrübergehend Microsoft Essentials nutzen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Dezember 2010)

Werte die minidump aus


----------



## spyer (19. Dezember 2010)

Bilder vom Memtest & Crystaldiskinfo sind im Anhang.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Dezember 2010)

Da mit Memtest Fehler aufgetreten sind (ein Fehler reicht), überprüfe jeden Riegel einzeln mit Memtest.

Tausche auch das Datenkabel der Systemplatte aus. Bei den SMART-Werten sind zwei Fehler bei "Ultra DMA CRC Error Count" verzeichnet. Dies wird i.d.R. durch fehlerhafte Datenkabel verursacht. Beobachte den Wert regelmäßig, er darf sich nicht weiter erhöhen.


----------



## Dcdplaya (28. November 2011)

Hallo ich habe seit kurzem auch diesen bluescreen am anfang fing alles damit an das ich die neusten grafikkartentreiber installiert hab nach mehrmaligen deinstallen und neuinstalliern dieser grafikkartentreiber is der bluescreen immer wieda gekommen und dachte mir das es nun an der grafikkarte liegt haben dann meine aktuelle grafikkarte ausgebaut ( xfx radeon 5770) und meine onboard karte genommen windows 7 64 bit neuinstalliert und trotzdem folgt dieser fehler weiterhin memtest jeweils 1 mal durchlaufen lassen je ram (2x 4gb) und es wurden keine fehler gefunden woran könnte dies liegen?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

Hi Dcdplaya, hab dir bereits eine Antwort auf deine PN geschrieben, allerdings dein Post hier im Thread erst jetzt erspät 

Du kannst entweder den neuen Thread (wie empfohlen) aufmachen, oder aber die in der PN genannten Sachen hier reinposten. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gonzberg (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin hier neu und war vorher im lookbeyond-Forum unterwegs, allerdings sind da leider nur noch sehr wenige Nutzer.
Deshalb habe ich mich nun als eifriger PCGH-Leser mal hier angemeldet, nachdem ich eh oft im Forum mitgelesen habe 

@simpel1970:
Mich würde sehr interessieren, was du Dcdplaya geschrieben hast, denn ich habe seit 2 Wochen die gleichen Probleme...

Vllt. zuerst mal mein System:

i7 860
MSI P55-GD65
4x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333er CL7
XFX Radeon 5870 V2 1GB
CoolerMaster M500 Silent Pro NT
Samsung Spinpoint HD502HJ

Komplettes Sys @stock, kein OC
System läuft seit ca. 2 Jahren stabil und es gab seitdem keine Hardwareänderung.
Graka und CPU wassergekühlt

Graka-Treiber ist noch der Cat 11.10 BF3 Preview Treiber


Und zwar habe ich seit der Installation, bzw. dem Spielen von Battlefield auch gelegentlich die BlueScreens mit dem Hinweis Memory Management, oben links.
Das passiert ca. alle 3 Tage und auch nur in Zusammenhang mit Battlefield 3. Dead Island oder sonstige Aktivitäten am PC verursachen keine Abstürze.
Gestern habe ich BF3 beendet und direkt danach den PC heruntergefahren und dann kam der BlueScreen im Augenblick des Herunterfahrens, quasi 10 Sek. nach beenden von BF3.
Auffällig ist auch, dass das Spiel von merkwürdigen Rucklern begleitet wird. Ich habe konstat 45-50 Frames, allerdings bricht die Framerate alle 1-2 Minuten mal für 2-3 Sekunden stark ein und verbleibt bei ca. 10 Frames und das Bild zieht sich wie Kaugummi. Danach schnellt die Bildrate wieder sofort hoch auf die 40-50 Frames. Reduzierung von Details und Abschalten von HBAO ändert daran nichts.
Diese Ruckler treten nur bei BF auf, bei keinen anderen Programmen oder Spielen.

Ich habe soeben Memtest laufen und das läuft jetzt seit 2 Stunden fleißíg druch und hat schon 2,5 Durchläufe absolviert, ohne Fehler!
Temperaturprobleme kann ich ausschließen, CPU und GPU dümpeln bei Volllast um die 50 Grad.
Ich habe jetzt eventuell überlegt, ob vllt die Vollbestückung des RAMs Probleme macht und die Spannung dadurch nicht 100%ig ausreicht. Allerdings wäre das merkwürdig, da ja BF das einzige Programm ist, bei dem Probleme auftreten. 
Das einzige was ich seit 2 Jahren geändert habe ist der Catalyst, habe den jetzt für BF3 auf den oben genannten BF3 Preview-Treiber geändert.
Aber ich sage nochmal, dass z.B. Dead Island ohne Probleme läuft.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand eine Idee hat.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,


Gonzberg


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi Gonzberg, 

das hatte ich geschrieben:



> Liste in dem Thread deine komplette Hardware auf (genaue Angaben über CPU, Mainboard, Netzteil, Grafikkarte, RAM, Soundkarte, Festplatten, etc) und poste ein paar Screenshots von dem HardwareInfoTool CPU-Z (von den Reitern Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).
> 
> Schreibe auch, welche Treiber du für die Neuinstallation verwendet hast (Chipsatz, Grafik, Sound, etc), bzw. welche Versionen. Wurden die Treiber von der Motherboard Seite runtergeladen, oder aktuell vom jeweiligen Chiphersteller?
> 
> Welche Memtest Version hast du laufen lassen? Die aktuellste Version von Memtest86+.


 
Ich würde bei dir zunächst testen, obDeine Probleme treten auch mit einem aktuelleren Grafiktreiber auf?
Die Vollbestückung wäre u.U. auch ein möglicher Problemfaktor. Zumindest kann man sich das mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Poste auf jeden Fall mal die CPU-Z Screenshots.

Lade auch mal ein paar der Minidumps hoch, um die Bluescreens etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen zu können.

Grüße


----------



## Gonzberg (2. Dezember 2011)

Einen anderen Treiber werde ich mir jetzt gleich mal runterladen und testen.
Wahrscheinlich komme ich aber erst wieder Montag Abend zum ausgiebigen spielen.

CPU-Z Anzeigen hab ich hier

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2726/qdncijru_jpg.htm

Minidump hab ich den letzten hier:

*[FONT=&quot]Problemsignatur:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]  Problemereignisname:                       BlueScreen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Betriebsystemversion:                        6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Gebietsschema-ID:                             1031[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]  BCCode:                                               1a[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  BCP1:                                                    0000000000041287[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]BCP2:                                                    0000000000000038[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  BCP3:                                                    0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  BCP4:                                                    0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  OS Version:                                          6_1_7600[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  Service Pack:                                       0_0[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Product:                                               256_1[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]  C:\Windows\Minidump\120111-47330-01.dmp[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  C:\Users\Patrick Kleinert\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-73055-0.sysdata.xml[/FONT]


Vielen Dank und Grüße,


Gonzberg


edit:
Was für ein Müll!

Habe doch schon heute den neuen Treiber testen können --> keine Besserung was die Ruckler angeht, allerdings ist der BlueScreen auch noch nicht aufgetaucht,
was aber noch nichts heißen muss. Er kam ja auch vorher nicht jeden Tag.

ALLERDINGS:

Schätze, ich bin dem Grund für die Ruckler auf die Spur gekommen...
Als ich mir selber nochmal den CPU-Z Screenshot angeschaut habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine 5870 nur über 8 PCIe Lanes angeschlossen ist..
Habe dann sofort im Netz geschaut und in meinem Board-Handbuch und widersprüchliche Aussagen erhalten.
Bei MSI und auch im Handbuch steht, dass beide PCIex16 Slots auch mit 16 Lanes angesprochen werden, jedoch sagen diverse Test im Internet etwas anderes
und das deckt sich ja auch mit der Anzeige in CPU-Z und GPU-Z....

Sprich meine Karte steckt im unteren, also dem x8 Slot. Jetzt ist es natürlich ärgerlich, dass ich eine Wasserkühlung habe, denn schnell umstecken ist so nicht möglich :/
Wollte im März, wenn Klausuren vorbei sind, meine Wasserkühlung eh neu befüllen und andere Schläuche verbauen, bis dahin muss ich wohl mit den gelegentlichen Rucklern leben.

Das bedeutet also, dass alle Spiele vorher auch mit nur 8 Lanes von der 5870 ausreichend befeuert werden konnten, schätze ich mal.

Was meint ihr dazu? Könnte das zumindest die Ursache für die Ruckler sein und somit evtl. auch für die Bluescreens mit dem MemoryManagement???


Grüße,


Gonzberg


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ein Ursache für die Bluescreens sind die 8 Lanes sicherlich nicht. Selbst für die Ruckler ist es zweifelhaft, da 16x oder 8x nicht wirklich viel Performance-Unterschied macht.

Dass das Problem durch die RAM (bzw. die RAM Einstellungen) verursacht wird, ist viel wahrscheinlicher. Die RAM Timings sind sehr straff eingestellt (sogar schärfer als vom XMP Profil vorgesehen). Bei Vollbestückung (4x2 GB RAM), ist das eine sehr wahrscheinliche Problemquelle. Stelle die Timings auf 9-9-9-24-33 @ 2T und teste, wie das System damit läuft.

Ein weiteren Ansatz würde das Bios selbst bieten. Die Bios Version ist recht alt. Hier würde es sich anbieten, die aktuellste Version zu flashen. Dafür muss das System allerdings 100% stabil laufen. Warten wir erst mal ab, wie es mit den geänderten Timings läuft.


----------



## Gonzberg (4. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, ok ich dachte die 10% Leistungsunterschied könnten zumindest für die Ruckler verantwortlich sein. Aber jetzt wo Du es sagst, sollten die Ruckler bei zu wenig Grafikleistung ja auch öfter und unregelmäßiger kommen.

Danke für den Tip mit den RAM Timings. Werde ich morgen sofort mal ausprobieren!
Woher weißt Du denn, welche Timings die richtigen sind, bzw. dass meine jetzigen zu scharf sind?
Würde mich interessieren, woher man sowas weiß.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke für Deine Mühe!


Gonzberg


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Dezember 2011)

Bitteschön 

Den sichersten Hinweis auf die richtigen RAM Timings, findest du auf den Riegeln selbst (sind i.d.R. auf den Heatspreader aufgedruckt), bzw. auf der Verpackung. Wenn man (so wie ich jetzt) nicht direkt auf die Riegel schauen kann, hilft CPU-Z weiter. 

Im Reiter SPD werden die RAM Profile ausgelesen (=welche Timings, bei welcher Frequenz und Spannung vom Hersteller garantiert werden). Auf dem Reiter Memory werden die aktuell eingestellten Timings dargestellt. Die beiden Seiten musst du jetzt nur noch vergleichen. In deinem Fall siehst du, dass die RAM (fast) entsprechend dem XMP Profil vom Board eingestellt sind, bzw. der tRAS Wert sogar etwas niedriger als vorgegeben läuft (je niedriger, desto schneller muss der RAM arbeiten könnnen). Dies kann theoretisch schon eine mögliche Fehlerquelle darstellen (der RAM ist "übertaktet"). Kommt noch eine Vollbestückung dazu (alle RAM Slots belegt), belastet dies zusätzlich das Motherboard und den Memory-Controller, was schnell zu Problemen führen kann.


----------



## Gonzberg (5. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, hab ich verstanden! 

Habe soeben die Timings im Bios geändert, allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, welchen Wert Du mit 33 meintest.
Der Wert der in Frage kam, war tRFC, allerdings stand der auf 60 und den wollte ich jetzt nicht auf 33 runterstellen.
Wäre ja ein ganz schöner Unterschied gewesen. Oder meintest Du den Wert doch?

Eine Option tRC habe ich im Bios leider nicht.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,


Gonzberg


EDIT

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2729/ochvq2g3_jpg.htm

das ist die jetzige Einstellung


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Dezember 2011)

Das passt. Lass den Wert so wie er ist.


----------



## Gonzberg (5. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.

Werde im Laufe des Tages mal BF3 anschmeißen und dann berichten.

Ob die Ruckler noch vorhanden sind, werde ich relativ schnell feststellen können.
Die Bluescreens kamen ja eher seltener.

Nochmals Danke für Deine klasse Beratung!


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Dezember 2011)

Kein Ding!
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es nun besser wird.


----------



## Gonzberg (5. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, also ein Bluescreen ist bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht.

Allerdings sind diese Frame-Einbrüche wieder augetreten, jedoch erst nach ca. 20 Min und ab da immer häufiger.

Frames sind konstant 40-55 und dann halt diese 2-3 sekünidgen 10 PFS Einbrüche.

Fühlt sich an wie Nachladeruckler.

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal 3D Mark Vantage laufen lassen und der hatte mir ausgespuckt, dass mein System im Vergleich mit anderen selber Hardware zu geringe Punkte hat
und das eventuell ein Problem vorliegt.
Aber eventuell liegt dieser Hinweis ja auch an den 8 PCIe Lanes.

Habe mir auch nochmal die GPU Temps angeschaut, via Afterburner, max 47°C.

Wenn zumindest schonmal die Bluescreens ausbleiben würden, wäre das aber natürlich schon mal eine Verbesserung 

EDIT:

Hab jetzt auch nochmal ne Stunde Prime laufen gehabt, die CPU Temps steigen auch nicht über 50°C, also an einem Hitzeproblem sollte es wohl nicht liegen.

Der RAM bekommt meiner Meinung nach auch genug Luftzug ab.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Dezember 2011)

Gonzberg schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal 3D Mark Vantage laufen lassen und der hatte mir ausgespuckt, dass mein System im Vergleich mit anderen selber Hardware zu geringe Punkte hat


 
Lass den nochmal laufen und mache einen Screenshot vom Ergebnis. Du darfst dich natürlich nicht an den höchsten Punktezahlen orentieren, da die System bis zum Anschlag übertaktet sind.

Zudem testeweise (ca. 30 min) Furmark laufen lassen, ob dort die Frameeinbrüche auch auftreten. Achtung: Temperatur im Auge behalten!

Wenn das System nun generell stabil läuft (keine Bluescreens oder sonstigen Abstürze) könntest du dich an eine Update das Bios herantrauen.

Bezüglich der Framerate, wäre noch interessant zu wissen, ob die Einbrüche auch auftreten, wenn nur zwei RAM Riegel eingebaut sind.


----------



## Gonzberg (5. Dezember 2011)

3DMark Ergebnis habe ich hier:

Directupload.net - Divaonbmm.jpg

Furmark lief 30 Min durch, ohne Frameeinbrüche. Min FPS die ganze zeit 31. Als ich dann den Screenshot gemacht habe und das Bild kurz geschnitten habe, lag die min. FPS danach bei 26!
Das heißt als ich kurz das Bild bearbeitet habe, hat er 5 FPS weniger gemacht. Ist das normal?

Directupload.net - D5hy9gqp2.jpg

Beim Furmark wird ja leider der Grafikspeicher nicht beansprucht, wäre vllt. auch nochmal interessant.

Mit den 2 Riegeln teste ich gleich aus, habe ja heute zum Glück die meißte Zeit frei 


EDIT:

Achso, 3D Mark sagt, mein Graka-Treiber wird nicht akzeptiert.. ?? Mit dem BF3 Preview Treiber hatte ich die Meldung nicht, jedoch gabs da noch 17300 Punkte.
Das Spielverhalten ist durch den aktuellen Catalyst 11.11 aber auf keinen Fall schlechter geworden.

EDIT I:

Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass meine Win7 Partition nur 1,6 GB freien Speicher hat. Fällt mir jetzt erst wieder auf, da ich jetzt nur mit 4GB gestartet habe und folglich der reservierte Speicher auf C: kleiner ist.
Allerdings habe ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine andere Partition gelegt, um Platz zu haben.
Könnte vllt. auch hier ein Problem vorliegen? Bin auch nicht ganz sicher, um ich das mit dem auslagern richtig eingestellt habe.

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2729/fs2b4wjk_jpg.htm

So sieht das bei mir aus.

Teste jetzt mal das Spiel mit 2 Riegeln.


EDIT II:

So nach 10 Minuten kann ich sagen, dass es mit 2 Riegeln fast unspielbar ist.

Die ersten Minuten fühlte es sich schneller an als vorher, jedoch kamen ziemlich schnell sehr viele unregelmäßige Ruckler, bei denen die Frames mit ca. 5 FPS derbe in den Keller gingen.
Wurde auch von hängendem Sound begleitet.
Habe verschiedene Server ausprobiert, um auszuschließen, dass es am Server lag.

Tja das ist jetzt natürlich echt Murks :/

Verstehe ich absolut nicht, da ich vorher nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen Spielen hatte. Fing alles mit BF3 an :/


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hast du für den Test mit 2 Riegeln beide Kits einzeln getestet? Also jedes Kit mal eingebaut und gezockt?
Wenn mit dem zweiten RAM Kit das gleiche Problem auftritt, stelle die RAM Spannung manuell auf 1,50 - 1,65V. Mit 1,50V anfangen und bei anhaltenden Problemen schrittweise die RAM Spannung erhöhen.

Poste auch noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory), wenn nur ein RAM Kit eingebaut ist.


----------



## Gonzberg (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt mal mit dem anderen Kit gestartet.
CPU-Z Daten sind folgende:

Directupload.net - D6dcdo9id.jpg

Das Spiel werd ich jetzt gleich mal anwerfen und schauen, wie es sich mit dem Kit verhält.

Wenn ich 8GB verbaut habe, zeigt er mir während des Spiels eine RAM-Auslastung von 4,7 GB an. Beudetet das nicht, dass das Spiel mit 4GB RAM unspielbar ist?

Und noch eine andere interessante Feststellung:
Habe gestern nochmal an den Grafiksettings rumgeschraubt und eine deutliche Verbesserung erhalten. Gerade die Einstellung von 4xMSAA auf 0x, brachte eine Verbesserung von ca. 30-40FPS

Die FPS Einbrüche bleiben zwar, jedoch nicht mehr ganz so stark und die dann nur noch auf ca. 35-40 min. FPS ab. 
Spricht wahrscheinlich dafür, dass mein Grafikspeicher mit 1GB zu klein ist.

Aber dennoch bleiben die FPS Einbrüche, auch wenn man bei 35-40 FPS dann nicht mehr wirklich von Ruckeln sprechen kann.


EDIT: 

Wie kann man bei CPU-Z erkennen, mit welcher Spannung der RAM betrieben wird?
Ich sehe da nur die im SPD hinterlegten vorgesehen Spannungen.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Mit CPU-Z kannst du die anliegende Spannung nicht auslesen. Entweder mit AIDA-Extreme Edition (sofern das Mobo dies unterstützt) oder im Bios nachsehen.

Die Einbrüche könnte natürlich auch vom überlaufenden VRAM kommen. Hast du vergleichbare Spiele, mit denen du ebenfalls solche Einbrüche hast?


----------



## Gonzberg (6. Dezember 2011)

Also bei BFBC2 hatte ich keine derartigen Probleme, ist jetzt allerdings nicht installiert :/
Sonst spiele ich auch nebenbei Dead Island, hier auch keine Probleme.

BF3 hat mir jetzt gerade beim Starten ausgespuckt, dass das Spiel nicht installiert zu sein scheint und läd gerade ein 3GB Update...

Mittlerweile glaube ich einfach, dass das Spiel beim Release noch garnicht richtig fertig war. Schaut man sich mal im www um, dann haben tausende Leute ähnliche und andere Probleme..
Positiv ist jedoch, dass die Bluescreens auf jeden Fall noch nicht aufgetaucht sind! Ich glaube, dass haben wir in den Griff bekommen 

Ich hoffe, dass ich das Update noch geladen bekommen, bevor ich zur Vorlesung muss. Dann kann ich noch berichten, wie es sich mit dem Kit verhält.


Wieder einmal vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!!


EDIT:

Ich glaube bei dem Update handelt es sich sogar um ein reguläres. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, soll doch heute die Back to Karkand Erweiterung rauskommen.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Bitteschön 

Schau ma mal, was BF3 nach dem Update zu sagen hat.

Der Bericht mit dem RAM Kit hat auch noch nach der Vorlesung Zeit .


----------



## Gonzberg (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja das stimmt, aber ich verlasse das Haus so ungern unverrichteter Dinge


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Das geht mir auch so


----------



## Gonzberg (6. Dezember 2011)

Tja, das wird wohl nichts mehr mit dem Testen.

Komme jetzt garnicht mehr in Battlelog, im Firefox steht dann immer: Fehler: Verbindung unterbrochen.

Muss ich dann doch auf morgen verschieben


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Schmeiß BF3 dann auch gleich mal komplett runter und installiere es neu.


----------



## Gonzberg (6. Dezember 2011)

Scheint wohl normal zu sein, siehe Battlefield Bereich des Forums.
Laden wohl wieder Millionen Leute gleichzeitig.
Bin mal gespannt, was der neue Patch so bringt.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

OK. Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Gonzberg (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Vorne weg: Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern sich die Ergebnisse von heute mit denen der letzten Tage vergleichen lassen, da ja nun der neue Patch für das Spiel draußen ist.

- Mit dem 2. RAM-Kit lief es sehr gut, hab mich mit den Frames immer zwischen 60-80 FPS bewegt, allerdings MSAA weiterhin ausgeschaltet. War auch extra auf nem Server mit 64 Leuten. Vor dem Starten habe ich die Spannungen im Bios gecheckt. Steht auf AUTO mit 1.5V
Hätte vllt auch noch mal 4xMSAA einstellen sollen, so wie gestern.. naja.

-Jetzt wieder das andere Kit zusätzlich installiert. Lief jetzt auch mit allen 4 Riegeln sehr gut. Tendenziell etwas weniger Frames als mit den 2 Riegeln.
Frameeinbrüche habe ich spielerisch zu keinem Zeitpunkt gemerkt, nur per Frapes gesehen, dass die FPS teilweise zwischen 45-50 gefallen sind.
Ein bisschen blöd zum nachvollziehen ist, dass ja bedingt durch die 8GB, meine Systemplatte wieder im roten Bereich ist. Habe keine Ahnung, ob das auch nachteilig ist.

-Und auch weiterhin keine Bluescreens! 


Die Bluescreens waren wahrscheinlich wirklich auf die falschen Timings zurückzuführen.
Die starken FPS Einbrüche hingen wahrscheinlich mit der MSAA Einstellung zusammen, vllt. ist der 1GB Speicher für hohe Grafikeinstellungen + Kantenglättung einfach zu klein.

So weit das Ergebnis.

Danke fürs Daumendrücken, scheint ganz gut geklappt zu haben


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2011)

Die VRAM Auslastung scheint bei BF3 mit hohen Details recht ordentlich zu sein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...m-auslastung-bei-welchen-detailstufen-aa.html



Gonzberg schrieb:


> Ein bisschen blöd zum nachvollziehen ist, dass ja bedingt durch die 8GB, meine Systemplatte wieder im roten Bereich ist. Habe keine Ahnung, ob das auch nachteilig ist.


 
Zu wenig freier Festplattenplatz kann Nachteile haben. Wieviel Festplattenspeicher ist denn noch frei (von insgesamt)?



Gonzberg schrieb:


> Danke fürs Daumendrücken, scheint ganz gut geklappt zu haben



Prima


----------



## Gonzberg (7. Dezember 2011)

1,66 GB frei von 29,2GB :/

Sehr ärgerlich, hatte vorher nur ein 32bit Win XP und da haben 20GB locker ausgereicht.
Aber System wird im März inklusive SSD neu aufgesetzt und dann wird auch ne ausreichend große Partition erstellt.

Danke für den Link, dort scheint wohl der Hund begraben.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Festplattenplatz ist schon recht knapp. Du könntest ja bis zur Neuinstallation im März die Auslagerungsdatei etwas einschränken (z.B. auf 4GB begrenzen). Sollte keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Gonzberg (7. Dezember 2011)

Gonzberg schrieb:


> EDIT I:
> 
> Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass meine Win7 Partition nur 1,6 GB freien Speicher hat. Fällt mir jetzt erst wieder auf, da ich jetzt nur mit 4GB gestartet habe und folglich der reservierte Speicher auf C: kleiner ist.
> Allerdings habe ich die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine andere Partition gelegt, um Platz zu haben.
> ...



Hmm, wie ändere ich denn die Auslagerungsdatei? Ich dachte, dass ich die bereits auf D: gelegt hätte.
Oder habe ich da was falsch gemacht?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein, stimmt...hatte ich nicht mehr parat. Die Auslagerungsdatei ist ja bereits auf der Partition D. Da kannst du mit der Größe der Auslagerungsdatei kein Platz auf C gewinnen. 

Einzig was mir noch auf die Schnelle einfallen würde, wäre die hiberfil.sys (Standby). Nutzt du bei deinem PC den Ruhezustand? Wenn ja, wird eine hiberfil.sys auf C angelegt (die ebenfalls der RAM Menge entpsricht). Das anlegen der hiberfil.sys (Hibernation) könnte in dem Fall deaktiviert werden.

Des weiteren die Festplatte mit CCleaner putzen (evtl. gibt es noch ein paar MB zu gewinnnen). CCleaner - Download - CHIP Online

Wenn aber jetzt alles fehlerfrei läuft, sollte das bis März bestimmt auch so noch gehen


----------



## Gonzberg (7. Dezember 2011)

An das hiberfil.sys hatte ich auch schon gedacht, da der reservierte Speicher bei Verwendung der 4GB natürlich deutlich kleiner war, nämlich 4GB

Habe mich noch nie bewusst mit dem Thema Ruhezustand auseinandergesetzt. Im Grunde bedeutet das doch nur, dass die Festplatte nicht auf Standby geht, oder?
Die sonstigen Stromsparmodi würden doch weiterhin aktiv bleiben, oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2011)

Korrekt. Der Standby ist bei Win7 (seit Vista) ein "Zwitter". Eine Mischung aus "Suspend to RAM" und "Suspend to Disk" ... soll heißen, dass das System beim Energie sparen beides macht. Da Suspend to RAM vollkommen ausreichend wäre, kannst du die Funktion "Suspend to Disk" deaktivieren. Die Standby Funktion funktioniert nach wie vor (sogar etwas schneller als vorher, da die Informationen nicht mehr zusätzlich auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden).

Nachteil: Bei Strom weg (oder ähnlichen Problemen), kann die Sitzung nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Die nicht gespeicherten Daten sind verloren, da der RAM ein flüchtiger Speicher ist. Bei Suspend to Disk kann die Sitzung auch nach einem Stromausfall wieder hergestellt werden (da der RAM Inhalt ja zusätzlich auf der Festplatte in der hiberfil.sys gespeichert wurde). Aber wie oft hat man einen Stromausfall?

Deaktivieren der "Suspend to Disk" funktion: Eingabeaufforderung als Admin starten, folgenden Befehl eingeben: "powercfg /hibernate off" oder "powercfg -H off" (ohne "").

Auch hier nachzulesen: http://www.windows-seven-forum.de/f...chnell-aktivieren-oder-deaktivieren-t580.html
http://www.drwindows.de/windows-anleitungen-und-faq/437-ruhezustand-deaktivieren-aktivieren.html


----------



## Gonzberg (7. Dezember 2011)

Danke Dir, sehr gut erklärt! 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Aber wie oft hat man einen Stromausfall?


 
Genau das dachte ich auch 

Werde ich dann mal ausprobieren und dann im März die Partition direkt ausreichend bemessen.


EDIT:

Ooops, da ist mir doch bei Deinem 3. Link diese Passage hier aufgefallen:

*Achtung: Der Hibernate Modus ist nicht auf Systemen verfügbar, die über mehr als 4GB Ram verfügen!!!
*
Das müsste doch dann bedeutet, dass Hibernate bei mir eh nicht aktiv ist, oder? 
Aber warum ist dann wohl der freie Speicher auf C: mit den 4GB RAM auf 4GB gewachsen??*




*


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2011)

OK. Viele Erfolg


----------



## Gonzberg (7. Dezember 2011)

Huch, es hat aber trotzdem geklappt 

Super, 6GB mehr Speicherplatz auf C:, perfekt! 

EDIT:

Ich glaube, mehr Optimierungspotential ist nicht drin. Vielen Dank für Deine ganze Hilfe (auch wenn manches sichlerich OT war)!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2011)

Gonzberg schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mehr Optimierungspotential ist nicht drin. Vielen Dank für Deine ganze Hilfe (auch wenn manches sichlerich OT war)!!!


 
Gern geschehen 

Den Link hatte ich dir nur wegen des CMD Befehls gegeben. Das mit dem Hinweis hatte ich gar nicht gesehen...ist auch nicht alles korrekt, was da steht. Ich lösche den Link gleich wieder, vergesse am besten, was da noch gestanden hat


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2011)

hi, ich hab das gleiche Problem wie im Startpost, nur das Windows in ner VM installiert ist
Hostsystem ist Debian Squeeze


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Dezember 2011)

Installiere Bluescreenview in deiner VM und mache einen Screenshot.
Blue screen of death (STOP error) information in dump files.


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die VM jetzt mal auf meinem Desktop aufgesetzt und sie dann auf den Laptop mit Debian umgezogen
USB Controller hab ich deaktiviert, seitdem ist es glaub ich etwas besser geworden
screenshot vom letzten Freeze auf oben genannter Maschine ist im Anhang

€: hm, hab jetzt mal den ram auf 1024mb verkleinert, nu läufts anscheinend


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2011)

"Memory Management" ... wenn es nun mit der neuen RAM Einstellung läuft ...

Ich drücke jedenfalls die Daumen 

Hast du evtl. im Host die Auslagerungsdatei ausgeschaltet/begrenzt?
Zur Sicherheit kannst du ja deine RAM noch mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüfen.


----------



## computertod (12. Dezember 2011)

mh, der Swap sollte mit 3,6GB groß genug sein, das Notebook hat allerdings nur 2GB 'echten' RAM^^


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar. Aber seit der reduzierung der Gast-RAM Größe läuft es nun einwandfrei!?
(wie viel RAM hattest du vorher dem Gast System zugeordnet?)


----------



## computertod (13. Dezember 2011)

joa, sofern ich nicht versuche Updates zu installieren läuft es^^
vorher hatte ich ne, naja experimentelle Größe zugeteilt: 1224MB


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Dezember 2011)

Update laufen nicht? Evtl. noch mal neu aufsetzen, oder einen Snapshot zurück gehen.


----------



## computertod (13. Dezember 2011)

Die updates laufen in der vm aufm desktop auch nicht...
ist mir allerdings auch egal, weil des windows nur brauche, da ich noch keinen anständigen visual studio ersatz für linux gefunden habe^^


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Dezember 2011)

Na dann...


----------



## RichyFaldo (24. Dezember 2011)

* bluescreen (memory management) nach beenden eines games                 *hallo!

habe ein echt nerviges problem...muss auch gleich hinzufügen das ich ein  absoluter pc laie bin, kann druff spielen, aber das wars dann auch  schon mit den kenntnissen! 

ich habe einen acer aspire 5810T mit W7 und 32bit, falls das von bedeutung ist!?

wenn das system wieder hochfährt steht folgendes unter problemdetails:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    1a
  BCP1:    00041284
  BCP2:    03927001
  BCP3:    00000000
  BCP4:    C0802000
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    768_1

wäre super wenn mir jemand schritt für schritt weiterhelfen könnte und  bitte detailiert, weil ich mich echt null mit nem pc auskenne.
thx im vorraus!

nachtrag:

nach einigem umschauen hier im forum sehe ich das immer dieses  memtest86+ benutzt werden soll...nun mein nächstes prob, wie bekomme ich  den test zum laufen!? muss ich das auf eine dvd brennen, oder gibt es  ne direkte anwendung wie beim normalen memtest? ist wahrscheinlich ne  blöde frage, aber ich kenne mich einfach null aus mit nem pc...​


----------



## rebel85 (25. Dezember 2011)

hilfe bei blue screen memory management


Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    1a
  BCP1:    0000000000041790
  BCP2:    FFFFFA80065807A0
  BCP3:    000000000000FFFF
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\122511-13275-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Marco\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-15678-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt




*-* *System* 

*-* *Provider* 


[  *Name*]  Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power    


[  *Guid*]  {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}



*EventID* 41    


*Version* 2    


*Level* 1    


*Task* 63    


*Opcode* 0    


*Keywords* 0x8000000000000002    

*-* *TimeCreated* 


[  *SystemTime*]  2011-12-25T17:51:52.566812300Z



*EventRecordID* 47892    


*Correlation* 

*-* *Execution* 


[  *ProcessID*]  4    


[  *ThreadID*]  8



*Channel* System    


*Computer* Black-Hell    

*-* *Security* 


[  *UserID*]  S-1-5-18

*-* *EventData* 

*BugcheckCode* 26    

*BugcheckParameter1* 0x41790    

*BugcheckParameter2* 0xfffffa80065807a0    

*BugcheckParameter3* 0xffff    

*BugcheckParameter4* 0x0    

*SleepInProgress* false    

*PowerButtonTimestamp* 0


----------



## rebel85 (7. Januar 2012)

wieder ein blue screen mit dem text

POAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGE_AREA


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo rebel85, hallo RichyFaldo,

habt ihr inzwischen schon mal Memtest86+ laufen lassen können?
Postet bitten noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## rebel85 (9. Januar 2012)

hier mal die bilder memtest habe ich noch nicht laufen lassen
ne kurze beschreibung wegen mal durchlaufen lassen währe hilfreich


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Januar 2012)

rebel85 schrieb:


> ne kurze beschreibung wegen mal durchlaufen lassen währe hilfreich


 
Klar doch 

Doch eins noch vorneweg: Ohne Übertaktung treten die Probleme auch auf?

Wenn ja: 
Memtest86+ runterladen (am besten die USB-Key Version). Die runtergeladene Datei (USB Key Version) entpacken und starten. Im darauf folgenden Programm Menü den bereits eingesteckten USB Stick auswählen und mit OK bestätigen. Memtest wird daraufhin bootfhähig auf dem Stick eingerichtet.

PC neu starten und über den USB Stick booten (mit F8 während des Post-Screens kann das Boot Medium "USB-HDD" ausgewählt werden). Die Memtest Prüfung startet dann automatisch (Endlosprüfung). Nach 3-4 Stunden kann der Test beendet werden (sofern keine Fehler gefunden wurden).

Werden Fehler gefunden (es werden rote Zeilen angezeigt), Test beenden und die RAM Riegel einzeln prüfen (der "freie" RAM Riegel muss dazu ausgebaut werden).

Werden bei der Prüfung keine Fehler gefunden, stelle im Bios die RAM-Timings testweise manuell auf 9-9-9-25-34, bei einer RAM Frequnenz von 1333mhz und eine fest eingestellten RAM Spannung von 1,50V. Teste dann im normalen Betrieb, ob die Abstürze immer noch auftreten.

Wenn die Probleme ohne OC nicht auftreten...zurück an die OC Einstellungen...


----------



## rebel85 (10. Januar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Klar doch
> 
> Doch eins noch vorneweg: Ohne Übertaktung treten die Probleme auch auf?
> 
> ...


 
dank für die beschreibung.
den ram habe ich mittlerweile wieder zurück auf hersteller angaben gesezt.
im mom verstärkt probleme mit evtl. blue screens bei battlefield 3
werds die tage oder so mal durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## RichyFaldo (10. Januar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hallo rebel85, hallo RichyFaldo,
> 
> habt ihr inzwischen schon mal Memtest86+ laufen lassen können?
> Postet bitten noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).



hi simpel!

gibt es ne andere möglichkeit memtest, ohne usb stick, laufen zu lassen? hab grad keinen zur hand...

hier meine screens:


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Januar 2012)

@RichyFaldo: Geht auch mit einer CD. Hierzu die Version Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip) runterladen. Diese zunächst entpacken. Die entpackte Datei "mt420.iso" musst du mithilfe eines Brennprogramms auf CD brennen. Hierfür im Brennprogramm die Funktion "...Image brennen" auswählen (Beispiel: Nero: ISO-Images brennen mit dem Klassiker - ISO, NRG, BIN, IMG, CUE: Image auf CD oder DVD brennen - CHIP Online).
Geht z.B. auch gut mit dem XP Burner (falls du kein geeignetes Brennprogramm zur Hand hast).

Ist die CD gebrannt, den PC neu starten und mit der das CD Laufwerk als Bootmedium auswählen (bei Acer ist das die Taste F12 so viel ich weis).

@rebel85: Insbesondere auch die CPU Übertaktung zurück nehmen!


----------



## RichyFaldo (10. Januar 2012)

dann muss ich wohl ab ins einkaufszentrum, hab nicht mal ne brennbare cd hier... ^^

eine sache ist mir in den letzten 2 wochen aber aufgefallen, falls die info nützlich ist...wenn ich den cc-cleaner täglich anwerfe, dort auf "registry" gehe, dann auf "nach fehlern suchen" klicke und lösche was dort auftritt, hab ich kaum einen bluescreen mehr?!


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Januar 2012)

Die Info können wir mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Evtl. ist auch "nur" das Betriebssystem zu arg zugemüllt.
Schau ma mal.


----------



## RichyFaldo (10. Januar 2012)

sooooo, hab jetzt memtest über 4std laufen lassen, 3 x pass (ist das die häufigkeit des durchlaufs) und kein error!  das beruhigt mich ja schon mal ein wenig...


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2012)

Das ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen (allerdings nicht für die Suche nach dem Fehler, da wir nun weiter nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen müssen).

Gehe nun bitte in die erweiterten Systemeinstellungen:

Start –> Einstellungen –> Systemsteuerung -> System –> Erweitert –> Starten und Wiederherstellen –> Einstellungen.
Mache als nächsten einen Screenshot von dem Fenster. Das sieht dann so aus:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im unteren Bildbereich unter "Debuginformationen speichern" sollte bei dir die Einstellung "kleines Speicherabbild" eingestellt sein (wie im Bild).
Wenn nicht, ändere die Einstellung auf "kleines Speicherabbild".

Ist die Einstellung bereits auf "kleines Speicherabbild" eingestellt gewesen, öffne den Explorer und navigiere ins Verzeichnis C:\Windows\Minidump. Dort sollten mehrere Dateien mit der Endung *.dmp zu finden sein. Markiere alle Dateien und packe sie mit WinZip oder WinRAR ein (Anleitung zum packen: Packen und Entpacken von Dateien).

Die erstelle Winzip Datei lädst du bitte hier im Forum hoch.

Sollte die Einstellung noch nicht auf "kleines Speicherabbild" stehen, wurden keine Minidumps in dem Ordner angelegt. In dem Fall wurden dann "große" Speicherabbilder (unter C:\Windows) gespeichert. Diese sind zum hochladen zu groß. Stelle in dem Fall erst einmal die Einstellung um und "sammle" ein paar Minidumps (je Bluescreen wird eine Dump Datei angelegt).

Hintergrund: Treten Bluescreens auf, werden (i.d.R.) Speicherabbilder geschrieben (=Dumps). Diese Dumps enthalten Informationen über den Absturz. Sollte ein Treiber für die Abstürze verantwortlich sein, kann das über die Dumps herausgefunden werden. Die Dumps müssen dabei nicht unbedingt an dem PC ausgewertet werden, an dem die Probleme aufgetreten sind. Aber keine Angst es werden keine persönlichen Daten, Dateien, Lizenzen, oder andere vertrauliche Angaben in den Dumps gespeichert.
Ich werde die Dumps dann auswerten und hinterher (hoffentlich) etwas mehr Klarheit über den Absturzgrund haben. 
Wenn nicht...Nadel...Heuhaufen


----------



## RichyFaldo (11. Januar 2012)

bei mir war "kernelspeicherabbild" eingestellt!? habe das aber nicht selber geändert. 

also sollte ich jetzt einfach mal ein paar screens sammeln, das dürfte für mich wohl machbar sein...das bekomm sogar ich hin!


----------



## RichyFaldo (11. Januar 2012)

ich hatte grad wieder einen bluescreen, aber die infos tauchen  nicht im "minidump" ordner auf, obwohl ich das jetzt umgestellt habe?  ich schick dir einfach mal ein screen von der einstellug die ich umgestellt habe:

zusatz: kann es sein das ich den cc-cleaner ausschalten muss, damit die dump dateien auch gespeichert werden? cc-cleaner ist bei mir so eingestellt, dass er nach dem booten cleant, habs jetzt erst mal wieder ausgestellt.


----------



## RichyFaldo (11. Januar 2012)

ups, den screen vergessen!


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2012)

RichyFaldo schrieb:


> zusatz: kann es sein das ich den cc-cleaner ausschalten muss, damit die dump dateien auch gespeichert werden? cc-cleaner ist bei mir so eingestellt, dass er nach dem booten cleant, habs jetzt erst mal wieder ausgestellt.


 
Jupp, das kann sein. Mit Standardeinstellungen löscht der CCleaner die Dumps.


----------



## rebel85 (11. Januar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen (allerdings nicht für die Suche nach dem Fehler, da wir nun weiter nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen müssen).
> 
> Gehe nun bitte in die erweiterten Systemeinstellungen:
> 
> ...




so einstellungen sind gemacht.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Januar 2012)

@rebel85: Bei dir wäre es insbes. interessant, ob die Probleme auch auftreten, wenn der PC nicht übertaktet ist. Hast du die Übertaktung der CPU schon zurückgenommen?


----------



## RichyFaldo (11. Januar 2012)

soooo, hab jetzt die erste *.dmp datei, aber ich kann die irgendwie nicht in einen zip umwandeln? wenn ich die anleitung befolge kommt ne fehlermeldung...

...hilft dir das hier weiter:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    1a
  BCP1:    00041284
  BCP2:    038A8001
  BCP3:    00000000
  BCP4:    C0802000
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\011112-20701-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Richy\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-37611-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## rebel85 (11. Januar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> @rebel85: Bei dir wäre es insbes. interessant, ob die Probleme auch auftreten, wenn der PC nicht übertaktet ist. Hast du die Übertaktung der CPU schon zurückgenommen?


 
nein noch ncihts derweiteren.

habe gestern an der software (BF3) rumgewerkelt.
und nur ein absturtz ohne blue screen gehabt. *festgefahren beim map wechsel*


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Januar 2012)

rebel85 schrieb:


> nein noch ncihts derweiteren.



Dann würde ich dich bitten die Übertaktung komplett raus zu nehmen, um ausschließen zu können, dass das Problem dadurch hervorgerufen wird.


----------



## RichyFaldo (12. Januar 2012)

moin! 

leider hat mir deine anleitung nicht geholfen, habe immer noch das selbe problem, ich schick dir einfach mal nen screen. die zip datei wird immer als ungültige datei angezeit?


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Januar 2012)

Wähle für die ZIP Komprimierung nicht das ZIPX, sondern das ZIP Format.



> Erlaubte Dateierweiterungen: 7z bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip


----------



## RichyFaldo (12. Januar 2012)

ok thx! 

hier nun die dateien...


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Januar 2012)

Auswertung der Dumps:



Spoiler



*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
# Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00041284, A PTE or the working set list is corrupt.
Arg2: 038a8001
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: c0802000
Debugging Details:
------------------

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x1a_41284
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: GameMon.des
CURRENT_IRQL: 0
LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 82ea6ba8 to 82f1def4
STACK_TEXT: 
b4ff5ac4 82ea6ba8 0000001a 00041284 038a8001 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
b4ff5aec 82ea6dfe 00000000 c001c540 84c19980 nt!MiLocateWsle+0xc1
b4ff5b0c 82edeb24 038a8000 8574f220 00000000 nt!MiTerminateWsle+0x1f
b4ff5c10 82efd62b 03830000 0392ffff 8574f030 nt!MiDeleteVirtualAddresses+0x234
b4ff5c40 830a87d0 aa6cb6ae 8595e030 00000001 nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x2cc
b4ff5cb4 830bc111 00000000 8561a850 00000001 nt!PspExitThread+0x685
b4ff5ccc 82ef08a0 8561a850 b4ff5cf8 b4ff5d04 nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x22
b4ff5d1c 82e7d2d4 00000001 00000000 b4ff5d34 nt!KiDeliverApc+0x28b
b4ff5d1c 77a47094 00000001 00000000 b4ff5d34 nt!KiServiceExit+0x64
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
01abff70 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77a47094

STACK_COMMAND: kb
FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
82ea6ba8 cc int 3
SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1
SYMBOL_NAME: nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
MODULE_NAME: nt
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4ea76eb4
IMAGE_NAME: *memory_corruption*
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x1a_41284_nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
BUCKET_ID: 0x1a_41284_nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
Followup: MachineOwner


 


Spoiler



*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
# Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00041284, A PTE or the working set list is corrupt.
Arg2: 03958001
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: c0802000
Debugging Details:
------------------

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x1a_41284
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: GameMon.des
CURRENT_IRQL: 0
LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 82e6fba8 to 82ee6ef4
STACK_TEXT: 
b4fe5b0c 82e6fba8 0000001a 00041284 03958001 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
b4fe5b34 82e6fdfe 00000000 c001cac0 84dc1634 nt!MiLocateWsle+0xc1
b4fe5b54 82ea7b24 03958000 85745c80 00000000 nt!MiTerminateWsle+0x1f
b4fe5c58 82ec662b 038e0000 039dffff 85745a90 nt!MiDeleteVirtualAddresses+0x234
b4fe5c88 830717d0 aa735db1 00000000 883927e8 nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x2cc
b4fe5cfc 83063c77 00000000 ffffffff 0012f2d4 nt!PspExitThread+0x685
b4fe5d24 82e4621a ffffffff 00000001 0012f2e0 nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x1fa
b4fe5d24 77cd7094 ffffffff 00000001 0012f2e0 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0012f2e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77cd7094

STACK_COMMAND: kb
FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
82e6fba8 cc int 3
SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1
SYMBOL_NAME: nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
MODULE_NAME: nt
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4ea76eb4
IMAGE_NAME: *memory_corruption*
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x1a_41284_nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
BUCKET_ID: 0x1a_41284_nt!MiLocateWsle+c1
Followup: MachineOwner


 
Leider ist aus den Dumps auch nichts näheres herauszulesen, als dass ein generelles Problem mit dem Speichermanagement beschrieben wird.

Schicke aber ruhig noch weitere Dumps. Bei beiden Abstürzen lief die gamemon.des als aktiver Prozess (PROCESS_NAME: GameMon.des). I.d.R. ist das nicht der Absturzgrund, aber evtl. ein weiterer Strohhalm, nach dem gegriffen werden kann. Weitere Dumps könnten dahin gehend überprüft werden.

Poste als nächstes einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo (liest die SMART Werte der Festplatte aus) und überprüfe die Festplatte mit dem herstellereigenen Diagnosetool auf Fehler.


----------



## RichyFaldo (13. Januar 2012)

hier die crystal-screens und ein weiterer dump:

desweiteren ist mir in den dump auslesungen folgendes aufgefallen: "DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT" ich benutze doch w7, hat das evtl was damit zu tun?
ich bekomme auch nur bluescreens wenn ich ein bestimmtes game schliesse?!


----------



## RichyFaldo (13. Januar 2012)

und hier die diagnose von der hardware problembehandlung:


----------



## rebel85 (14. Januar 2012)

hier mal meine blue screens

hoffe ist nichts schlimmes oder so.........


----------



## RichyFaldo (15. Januar 2012)

und hier noch ein dumpbericht, bzw. 2:


----------



## rebel85 (16. Januar 2012)

nochmal eine


----------



## rebel85 (16. Januar 2012)

nochmal eine


----------



## Bob160 (16. Januar 2012)

Einen Wunderschönen Guten Abend alle zusammen.
Ich hab mich mal hier im Forum angemeldet um eventuell eine Lösung für mein momentanes Problem zu finden was sich wie sollte es auch anders sein mit dem "tollen" Blue Screen beschäftigt mit dem Oberbegriff Memory_Management. 
Und zwar tritt das Problem seit ungefähr 3 Tagen auf. Hab den Rechner von einem Kumpel übernommen wo die Probleme ebenfalls aufgetaucht sind, hab eine neue Festplatte eingebaut und sonst nichts weiter verändert, ansonsten läuft es momentan unter dem Betriebssystem Windows 7 x64.
Die Bluescreens tauchen mittlerweile mehrmals am Tag auf und machen das verwenden des Pc´s unmöglich deswegen bitte ich um eine eventuell Laiengerechte erklärung zur Beseitigung des Problems.

Hier noch ein paar Eckdaten zum PC: Prozessor: AMD Phenom(tm)II X4 965 3,41 GHz
                                                  Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
                                                  RAM: DDR-3 UDIMM 2048 MB 4x verbaut = (8,00GB ram)
                                                  Mainboard: ASUSTek Inc.
                                                  Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500 GB 7200rpm, SATA 6 Gb/ s , 16 MB Cache
                                                  LAufwerk: DVD-Laufwerk LG 

Solltet ihr noch irgendwelche Informationen brauchen würde ich euch gerne bitten mir dies mitzuteilen.

Danke erstmal im vorraus.

PS: Die Bluescreens tauchen immer mit einer anderen Fehlerquelle auf bzw. es ist nicht die gleiche Nummer angegeben, hab mal ein Bild gepostet von einem Fehler.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2012)

RichyFaldo schrieb:


> desweiteren ist mir in den dump auslesungen folgendes aufgefallen: "DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT" ich benutze doch w7, hat das evtl was damit zu tun?


 
Das passt. Für den Debugger ist Win7 sozusagen Vista "2.0"




RichyFaldo schrieb:


> ich bekomme auch nur bluescreens wenn ich ein bestimmtes game schliesse?!


 
D.h. die Bluescreens treten nur bei einem bestimmten Spiel auf? Und auch nur bei dem Spiel? Bei keinem anderen Spiel?
Wenn es doch verschiedenen Spiele/Ursachen sind, führe eine Systemdatei Prüfung aus: Eingabeaufforderung (Programme -> Zubehör) als Admin starten und "sfc /scannow" eingeben (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310747/de). Die Installations CD bereite halten / vorher einlegen.


*Edit:*
@rebel85: Bei dir sind es weiterhin Spüeicherzugriffsverletzung mit wechselnden Treiberursachen (Grafikkarte, Systemtreiber).
-> Hast du die Übertaktung des Systems schon rausgenommen (Defaulteinstellungen Bios)?

@Bob160: Überprüfe als erstes die RAM auf Fehler (Erläuterung dazu findest du hier im Thread).
Mache am Besten auch einen eigenen Thread zu deinem Problem auf, ansonsten wird das hier etwas unübersichtlich. Den Link zu deinem Thread kannst du dann hier gerne posten (oder mir per PN schicken).
Ich werde dann gerne versuchen, dir weiter zu helfen.


----------



## rebel85 (17. Januar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> *Edit:*
> @rebel85: Bei dir sind es weiterhin Spüeicherzugriffsverletzung mit wechselnden Treiberursachen (Grafikkarte, Systemtreiber).
> -> Hast du die Übertaktung des Systems schon rausgenommen (Defaulteinstellungen Bios)?



sind schon mal runter gesetzt.
ja gra-ka wechsel wegen verkauf vorübergend eine andere drin.
systemtreiber keine ahnung sind aktuell.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2012)

Die Speicherzugriffsverletzungen mit wechselnden Treiberursachen deuten i.d.R. auf ein generelles Speichermanagementproblem hin (Hardwareproblem). Einzelne Treiber zu installieren hilft hier meist nicht, da nur "Gespenstern" nachgejagd wird. Die Gespenster (Treiberursachen) werden durch hardwarebedingte Speicherprobleme geschaffen.

Sicher ist allerdings noch nichts. Deswegen ist es unbedingt notwendig, dass du die Übertaktung komplett raus machst und das System mit den Default-Werten laufen lässt. Sollte dann alles fehlerfrei laufen, hätten wir den Fehler gefunden. 
Jegliche weitere Fehlersuche macht aber nur Sinn, wenn das System erst einmal ohne Übertaktung läuft.


----------



## rebel85 (17. Januar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Die Speicherzugriffsverletzungen mit wechselnden Treiberursachen deuten i.d.R. auf ein generelles Speichermanagementproblem hin (Hardwareproblem). Einzelne Treiber zu installieren hilft hier meist nicht, da nur "Gespenstern" nachgejagd wird. Die Gespenster (Treiberursachen) werden durch hardwarebedingte Speicherprobleme geschaffen.
> 
> Sicher ist allerdings noch nichts. Deswegen ist es unbedingt notwendig, dass du die Übertaktung komplett raus machst und das System mit den Default-Werten laufen lässt. Sollte dann alles fehlerfrei laufen, hätten wir den Fehler gefunden.
> Jegliche weitere Fehlersuche macht aber nur Sinn, wenn das System erst einmal ohne Übertaktung läuft.



der am läuft ja auf standart.
die cpu
läuft nur noch minimal getacktet.
und die lief schon in einigen test bei mir sehr stabil....
der ramm könnte es sein denn manchmal beim booten bleibt das mb beim ram check stehn (asus crosshair formula iv)
laut der diagnostig led.
könnte es also der ram sein der iwi nicht rund läuft auf einmal....


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2012)

Bitte unbedingt auch die CPU auf Standard laufen lassen (da der Memory Controller in der CPU ist, kann dies Auswirkungen auf den RAM haben).

Der RAM könnte sehr wohl dafür verantwortlich sein (ist wohl die häufigste Ursache bei den Problemen - sofern nicht durch OC versursacht). Poste bitte noch mal zwei Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory und SPD).


----------



## rebel85 (17. Januar 2012)

hier die bilder.
die ersten 4 cl werte sind manuel eingestellt und der rest steht auf auto.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Januar 2012)

Der Subtiming Wert tRC ist zu niedrig. Bei den Timings 9-10-9-27 müsste der Wert auf mind. 36clocks eingestellt werden. Laut dem SPD Profil werden vom Hersteller jedoch sogar 48 vorgegeben. Diesen Wert solltest du daher auf jeden Fall anpassen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre aber nicht nur den tRC Wert zu lockern, sondern generell die RAM Frequenz auf 1333mhz (666mhz) zu senken. Auch dies soll zunächst erst mal dazu dienen, die Hardware als Fehlerursache auszumachen/auszuschließen. Läuft das System dann 100%ig stabil, wären wir einen rießen Schritt weiter.

Ich würde daher empfehlen, das XMP Profil zu deaktivieren und das Jedec Profil (#4) manuell einzustellen.


----------



## rebel85 (17. Januar 2012)

xmp geht nciht da amd platform und den wert den du meinst kann ich nur auf 41 sezten.
und wie lange soll ich dann testen?????
auf den langsamen geschwindigkeiten.
corsair schreibt aber andere werte die die riegel können....


----------



## RichyFaldo (18. Januar 2012)

hi simpel!

ja, die bluescreens tauchen immer nur auf wenn ich ein bestimmtes spiel beende, sonst hab ich keine...


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Januar 2012)

@RichyFaldo: Welches Spiel ist dass den? Und gibt es evtl. ein Patch für das Spiel? Hast du das Spiel schon mal deinstalliert/neu installiert?

@rebel85: Die Länge der Testphase würde ich vom bisherigen Verhalten abhängig machen. Stürzt das System aktuell z.B. 2-3 mal am Tag ab, würde ich eine Testphast von mind. 2 Tagen wählen.

Wenn der tRC Wert manuell nicht höher einstellbar ist, würde ich zunächst das Jedec #4 Profil einstellen: 1333mhz @ 9-9-9-24-34 (Command Rate zunächst auf 2T).


----------



## RichyFaldo (18. Januar 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> @RichyFaldo: Welches Spiel ist dass den? Und gibt es evtl. ein Patch für das Spiel? Hast du das Spiel schon mal deinstalliert/neu installiert?


 
ich spiele shot-online, habs schon mal de- und neu installiert, aber das prob bleibt...muss aber auch hinzufügen das ich sonst keine anderen games spiele, also weis ich nicht wirklich ob die bluescreens bei anderen games auch vorkommen würden!? die treten ja auch nicht während des spielens auf, sondern immer nur beim eigenständigen verlassen... 

...und ein patch?!?  wo würde ich den denn finden, bzw suchen müssen?

gruss richy


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade noch mal eine der Dumps durchwühlt und gesehen, dass das Bios des Laptops inzwischen überarbeitet wurde (es gibt eine aktuellere Bios Version). Wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten, wäre das noch eine Sache, die gemacht werden könnte/sollte. Allerding ist ein Bios-Update etwas heikler, als nur einen Treiber zu installieren (aber schau ma mal).

Ich suche erst mal weiter nach dem Treiber. In der Zwischenzeit könntest du die Chipsatz-, LAN-, WLAN- und Audiotreiber deines Laptopts auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen.
Zunächst mal über die Laptop-Seite Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5810T checken, ob die Treiber aktuell sind (vorher noch das Tool im Link installieren: " Download Hardware Vendor Detection Utility").
Einzelne Treiber könnten danach noch manuell und aktueller nachinstalliert werden (z.B. Chipsatztreiber direkt von Intel, Audiotreiber direkt von Realtek).

Auch wäre es sinnvoll zu testen, ob das Problem auch bei anderen Spielen auftritt. Dazu könntest du dir irgendeine kostenlose DEMO Version runterladen und installieren


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Januar 2012)

@RichyFaldo: Deinstallier bitte nochmals das Spiel, starte den PC neu und installiere die aktuellste Client Version (vom 23.11.11): Shot Online - Client - Download - Kostenlos - Winsoftware.de
Es kann bei dir eigentlich nur an dem Spiel liegen.


----------



## RichyFaldo (21. Januar 2012)

bin grad dabei, wäre ja top wenns nur das wäre!? 

soll ich die treiber trotzdem noch aktualisieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn es läuft, musst du nicht (kannst du aber ).

Aber viele wichtiger...wie läuft es denn nun?


----------



## RichyFaldo (27. Januar 2012)

sooooo, hatte vom 22 - 25sten kein blue-screen mehr und lediglich am 26sten diesen hier:


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Januar 2012)

Das war bisher der Einzige Bluescreen, der aufgetreten ist? Ansonsten gibt/gab es seit der Installation des akutellsten Client keine Probleme mehr?


----------



## RichyFaldo (31. Januar 2012)

ne, leider nicht!  hab seit gestern wieder 3 bluescreens gehabt, hier die zips:

ich werde jetzt zusätzlich die treiber aktuallisieren, oder eher gesagt ich versuchs zumindest! ^^


----------



## RichyFaldo (31. Januar 2012)

sooo, irgendwie bekomm ich meine LAN_Atheros driver nicht installiert und es wird bei den anderen sachen bestimmt nicht besser?! 

hier die screens:


----------



## RichyFaldo (31. Januar 2012)

und jetzt wahrscheinlich ne ganz blöde frage, aber woran erkenne ich den richtigen treiber, wenn mir das HWV tool das hier anzeigt?:


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2012)

Den Atheros Treiber installierst du über den Gerätemanage -> Treiber aktualieseren -> "Software von einer Liste..." auswählen -> "Folgende Quelle ebenfalls durchsuchen" auswählen und den Speicherpfad der Atheros Treiber auswählen (die Treiber musst du vorher entpacken).

Ich habe noch mal die drei Minidumps ausgewertet. Es ist nach wie vor immer exakt der gleiche Fehler. Ein Hardwarebedingter Feher wäre nach meiner Auffassung deshalb auszuschließen. Es kann/muss nur an einem Treiber/ an einer Software liegen.


----------



## RichyFaldo (3. Februar 2012)

moin nach karlsruhe! 
ich habe vorgestern die treiber aktuallisiert und seit dem hatte ich keinen blue mehr, hoffe das ganze lag wirklich nur an der geschichte!? 

kennst du dich mit ts3 aus? denn jetzt wo ich die treiber erneuert habe, trägt ts3 dazu bei, dass das spiel hakt...


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2012)

Hi 

Mit TeamSpeak habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber auch hier kannst du erst mal nachsehen, ob die aktuellste Version installiert ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Februar 2012)

Und? Wie siehts aus? Bislang alles OK?


----------



## -ThE- (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community,

mich plagen seit einigen Wochen Bluescreens. Dabei handelt es sich wie bei meine Vor-Usern auch um  Memory Management. Vorneweg, die Bluescreens treten bei Spielen auf (z.B.: Skyrim, Assassins Creed Revalations, ab und an auch bei Vindictus), gelegentlich auch beim runterfahren (eher selten). Es handelt sich scheinbar immer um den gleichen Fehler. Ich besitze den Rechner schon länger und jedes Spiel hat bisher gut funktioniert. Nun bin ich von Windows 7 32 bit auf 64bit umgestiegen um mehr RAM nutzen zu können. Nach der Installation des Betriebssystemes musst ich feststellen, dass das System noch immer nur 3,x gb RAM anzeigte. Nachdem ich mich im Internet informiert habe fand ich heraus, dass man im BIOS 'Memory Remapping' durfürhren muss, was ich auch tat. Danach wurden die 4 GB angezeigt, leider fingen dann auch die Probleme an. Zunächst dachte ich, es lege an meiner Grafikkarte, da dass Problem vorwiegend bei (grafiklastigen) Spielen auftrat. Ein Austausch der Grafikkarte brachte jedoch leider keinen Erfolg.

Ich habe das Tool Memtest knapp 4h mein RAM überprüfen lassen, jedoch ohne einen Fehler gefunden zu haben. Auch mein RAM ist nicht übertaktet. 

CPU-Z ergab folgendes

Weiß jmd. an was es liegen kann?


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Februar 2012)

Die RAM laufen auf dem Board außerhalb der Spezifikationen (JEDEC Profile).
Erhöhe die Timings auf 5-5-5-15 Clocks für die 400mhz (effektiv 800mhz) Frequenz. Alternativ (für die 333mhz Frequenz) die Timings auf 4-5-5-13, gemäß dem JEDEC #2 Profil.


----------



## 7egacy (23. Februar 2012)

Mich, beziehungsweise meine Freundin plagt das selbe Problem. Ich habe ihr einen PC aus folgenden Komponenten zusammengebaut:

CPU: AMD A8-3870K (Freezer 13 Pro)
Mainboard: ASRock A75M
RAM: Patriot DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 
Netzteil: LEPA N500-SA-EU
HDD: Western Digital WD5000AAKX 500 GB
USB 3.0 Controllerkarte: SilverStone EC01-P (Um Front UBS 3.0 zu nutzen)
WLAN-Karte: TP-LINK TL-WN851ND

Das ganze steckt in einem gut belüftetem Bitfenix Shinobi, Überhitzung schließe ich aufgrund dessen und der angezeigten Temperaturen vollkommen aus.

Die Bluescreens traten bei mir NICHT beim spielen auf, sondern in unregelmäßigen Abständen bei der Neuinstallation und Konfiguration. Das es an Treiber, oder Software liegt schließe ich eigentlich auch aus da:
-Der Bluescreen direkt nach der Neuinstallation auftrat
-nach/während Updates auftrat
-nach der Installation von Treibern auftrat
Insgesamt habe ich also schon mehrfach Windows neuinstalliert, von 2 Originalen Windows 7 DVD's (einmal mit und einmal ohne SP1).
Treiber verwendete ich jeweils die aktuellen von der Seite des Herstellers. Die BIOS Version 1.8 die am 20.02.12 erschienen ist habe ich ebenfalls schon aufgespielt.

Memtest86+ habe ich jeweils mit einem Ram Riegel mehrfach durchlaufen lassen, es wurde kein Fehler gefunden.

Im Bios habe ich Default Werte eingestellt und auch schon versucht manuell alles einzustellen. Brachte alles keinen Erfolg.
Hat jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## 7egacy (25. Februar 2012)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Festplatte (25. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mal, du hast zwei RAM-Riegel, teste den anderen auch noch. Damit Memtest gute Ergebnisse liefert, solltest du es ein paar Stunden laufen lassen!


----------



## 7egacy (25. Februar 2012)

Ja, habe ich auch. Beide wurden über Nacht einzeln getestet, keine Fehler gefunden.
Habe inzwischen herausgefunden das der Fehler nur auftritt, wenn beide Slots belegt sind. Einzeln geht jeder Slot mit jedem Ram Riegek problemlos, sobald aber beide Ram Riegel verbaut sind kommen sporadisch Bluescreens. Timings und Takt wurden schon reduziert, teils sogar auf knapp 1000mhz. Kein Erfolg.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Februar 2012)

Poste bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Die Screenshots machen, wenn beide Riegel eingebaut sind.


----------



## FrankSchramm (4. März 2012)

Hallo
Kämpfe schon über Monate mit sporadischen BSOD Speicher Mainbord alles überprüft. Windows neu aufgesetzt und direkt ohne 
was zu tun BSOD sogar im Leerlauf.Habe nun bei der Installation von Windows den Fehler kein passender Datenträger gefunden obwohl
ich die Festplatte vorher formatiert habe (hatte2 Festplatten an 2 Sata ports nebeneinander) nun habe ich eine platte an eine anderen port gesteckt und nun geht bis jetzt alles Bluescreenfrei toi toi toi... was sagt ihr dazu...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. März 2012)

FrankSchramm schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu...



Was für ein Board und an welchen Controllern sitzen/saßen die Platten?


----------



## FrankSchramm (4. März 2012)

Hi Das Bord ein Gigabyte p45 ud3lr.Hatte beide Platten und ein sata brenner an den ports 1-2-3 die sizten direkt übereinander,da scheint es dann einen konflikt zu geben den zur installation musste ich meinen alten ide brenner einbauen weil ich das mit den ports wechseln noch nicht ausprobiert hatte und ich die geräte halt zufällig (um die kabel besser auszustöpseln) nun an den ports 3-5-6 anschloss und siehe da keine probleme bei der installation und bis jetzt fehlerfrei bei allen anwendungen.
Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (5. März 2012)

Wie ist bei dir die Optionen "SATA RAID/AHCI Mode", "SATA AHCI Mode" und "SATA Port0-3 Native Mode" im Bios eingestellt?


----------



## FrankSchramm (6. März 2012)

Hatte vorher sämtliche  Modi ausprobiert, ohne AHCI also nur IDE. Sata als nativ und disa.Ramspannung auf 1,9V Standart anstelleTurbo  chipsettreiber drauf und nicht immer wieder sporadische BSOD. Zur Zeit läuft mein Rechenknecht schon 4 Tage fehlerfrei...


----------



## FrankSchramm (9. März 2012)

9 Tage ohne BSOD


----------



## t-energy (15. März 2012)

moin leutz

seit heute habe ich nur noch Crash Dumps wenn ich BF3 spiele, aber auch nur dann

Whocrashed 




problem ist, das im Bluescreen immer unterschiedliche technical informations angezeigt werden 

hatte jetzt 1 mal:   0x0000001a     
                                 ......3b
                  und                7b

gestern habe ich einen neuen treiber für meine 560TI Graka installiert, den ich aber jetzt schon wieder durch die ältere version ausgetauscht habe und bekommen trotzdem Bluescreen beim zocken


kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

mfg t energy


----------



## t-energy (15. März 2012)

hier der WHOCRASHED Screenshot


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2012)

Hi t-energy, packe die Dateien im Ordner C:\Windows\Minidump mit WinRAR oder WinZIP ein und lade sie hier im Forum hoch.

Poste noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD), überprüfe die Temperaturen der CPU und GPU unter Last und überprüfe die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.

Was für Spiele zockst du sonst noch auf dem Rechner, außer BF3? Tritt das Problem nur Online, oder auch Offline auf?


----------



## t-energy (16. März 2012)

moin


Die Komponenten sind nicht mal 2 Monate alt

I5 2400
Asus EN GTX 560TI DC2
ASROCK P67 Pro 3

also das Problem trat bis jetzt nur immer auf wenn ich BF3 (geht nur online) gezockt habe. ich spiele nur BF3, keine anderen Games.
bei desktop arbeiten lief er bis jetzt immer ohne Bluescreen.



GPU ca 52Grad beim zocken  30 Grad bei Desktop
CPU alle Cores nicht mehr als 57max.

Memtest86+ werde ich heute abend mal machen, da ich zzt keinen usb stick/floppy/brennprogramm habe

der Minidump ordner ist leer!!! warum?


----------



## t-energy (16. März 2012)

hier die  minidump


----------



## t-energy (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

Bitte noch die CPU-Z Screens von den Reitern CPU und Memory.

Nach der Auswertung des einen Dumps, wurde der Absturz durch ein Problem im DirectX Kernel ausgelöst. Das würde zunächst (ohne weitere Dumps auszuwerten) auf ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte, bzw. dem Grafikkartentreiber hindeuten. 

Welche Treiberversionen hast du bereits ausprobiert? Ist die DirectX Komponente auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


----------



## t-energy (17. März 2012)

also ich denke ich hab den fehler glaube ich gefunden, ein RAM Riegel scheint mir defekt zu sein.

habe die Riegel gegeneinander getauscht und auch einzeln ausprobiert und mit dem einen einzigen Riegel funktioniert es tadellos. mit dem anderen alleine bootet er nicht und wenn ich alle beide drin habe bekomme ich blue screen

habe vorher noch ein downgrade des treibers von meiner 560TI gemacht, weil ich erst vermutet hatte das es an dem neuen update von nvidia lag.

GeForce R295 Driver
Version:296.10 WHQL
Freigabedatum:
2012.03.13

das ist der neue Treiber und den habe ich downgegraded auf  285.38 den ich vorher hatte.




oder doch ein anderes Problem?   ich habe zzt leider keine möglichkeit memtest86+ in irgendeiner art auszuführen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t-energy (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

Hi, die RAM mit Memtest zu überprüfen, war ja mit mein erster Ansatzpunkt. Wenn du nun beobachtet hast, dass ein Riegel offensichtlich defekt ist, könnte man sich die Prüfung fast sparen und die Riegel reklamieren. Zur Sicherheit, würde ich dennoch Memtest über den einen Riegel laufen lassen, aber wenn das nicht geht...

Die Auswertung bringt nun ein Problem mit dem Dateisystem bzw. Filtermanager. Dieses Verhalten (unterschiedliche Stopfehlercodes und unterschiedliche Fehlerursachen) ist typisch für Probleme mit dem Speichermanagement. Häufigste Ursache hier: der RAM! Insofern dürftest du mit deinem Test ins Schwarze getroffen haben.


----------



## bloed2809 (27. März 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe mich hier frisch angemeldet, da ich leider auch mit dem gleichen Problem (Bluescreen) kämpfe. Dank der guten Beschreibung habe ich bereits den Memtest  runtergeladen und dieser läuft gerade. Ich habe bereits bei Tst 3 rote Balken bekommen und gehe nun davon aus, dass der Riegel defekt ist. Da ich auf den Lapi noch Garantie habe, möchte ich derzeit ohne Rücksprache mit dem Verkäufer (großer Onlineversandhandel) nicht die einzelnen Riegel überprüfen, sondern das Gerät erstmal so lassen, wie es bisher ist. Kann ich den Test jetzt abbrechen? Eigentlich ist der Fehler ja festgestellt oder?

Wie müsste denn die Fehlerzeilen aussehen? Bei mir sind die Zeilen dann rot hinterlegt.

Vielen Dank
bloed2809

Update: Die Hotline des Geräteherstellers forderte eine Recovery. Diese habe ich jetzt erfolgreich durchgeführt. Den Memtest erneut laufen lassen, aber wieder rote Zeilen bekommen. Ich warte jetzt mal ab, ob der Bluescreen nochmals kommt


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Der Test kann -sobald der erste rote Balken auftritt- abgebrochen werden. Damit ist jedoch noch nicht 100%ig sichergestellt, ob, bzw. dass der Defekt beim RAM liegt. Diese "Erkenntnis" bringt erst der Einzeltest (wenn mind. ein Riegel ohne Fehler durchläuft). Aufgrund der Arbeitsweise von Memtest müssen gefundene Defekte nämlich nicht zwangsläufig einen defekten Arbeitsspeicher bedeuten. Es kann sich auch um einen Defekt der CPU oder des Mainboards handeln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bloed2809 (27. März 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe jetzt die Recovery erfolgreich durchgeführt. Nun habe ich das Programm HeavyLoad durchlaufen lassen, ohne das ich bisher einen Bluescreen bekommen habe. 

Ich glaube das Problem ist bei mir erst aufgetreten, nachdem ich ein größeres Update am Eve-Client durchgeführt habe. Nun ist der Client deinstalliert. Ich werde nun weiterversuchen, wieder einen Bluescreen zu bekommen und mich dann mit Samsung auseinandersetzen

Viele Grüße
bloed2809


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2012)

Der Memtest wird außerhalb von Windows ausgeführt. Wie könnte dann eine Software unter Windows eine Auswirkung auf die Fehlermeldungen von Memtest haben? Wundert mich sehr, dass die Hotline bei Memtest-Fehlern eine Recovery fordert...


----------



## bloed2809 (27. März 2012)

Dies hat mich auch sehr gewundert. Na ja ich werde der Hotline wohl nochmal auf die Nerven gehen. Vielleicht haben sie ja eine Einsicht und schauen mal über den Lapi drüber

Vielen Dank
bloed2809


----------



## Devilz Slave (27. März 2012)

Hallo, 
auch ich habe ein Problem mit Bluescreens, und zwar treten zwei verschiedene auf. Der erste ist bis jetzt einmal aufgetreten, und zwar als ich meinen PC heruntergefahren habe. Das Tool gibt folgendes aus:


> PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
> Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
> MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
> available get the stack trace.
> ...


 
Der zweite Bluescreen trat schon häufiger beim Spielen von Battlefield 3 auf. Das Tool zeigt folgendes:


> SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
> This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
> the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
> as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
> ...


 
Ich habe bereits Memtest (unter Windows!, gibt Fehler aus) und Memtest86+ (von Boot-CD, mehrere Duchgänge fehlerfrei) laufen lassen. Angehängt sind CPU-Z Screens.
Schonmal danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2012)

@bloed2809: Ich drücke die Daumen und würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen 

@Devilz Slave: Wenn Memtest unter Windows Fehler ausspuckt (welche Memtest-Version war das genau?), wiederhole den Test mit nur einem RAM Riegel (beide Riegel einzeln testen).


----------



## Devilz Slave (27. März 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> @Devilz Slave: Wenn Memtest unter Windows Fehler ausspuckt (welche Memtest-Version war das genau?), wiederhole den Test mit nur einem RAM Riegel (beide Riegel einzeln testen).


Das war diese Version hier. 
MemTest - Download - CHIP Online
Die beiden Riegel dann einzeln unter Windows testen oder mit Memtest86+?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2012)

Zunächst mal mit der Memtest Version unter Windows. Memtest86+ konnte ja außerhalb von Win (Boot-CD) keine Fehler finden!?


----------



## Devilz Slave (29. März 2012)

So, ich habe die Riegel einzeln getestet und dabei ist folgendes rausgekommen:


Modul A Slot 2: Fehler
Modul A Slot 4: Keine Fehler
Modul B Slot 2: Keine Fehler
Modul B Slot 4: Keine Fehler
Die Konfiguration zu Beginn war Modul A in Slot 2 und Modul B in Slot 4. Jetzt habe ich wieder beide Riegel eingebaut aber andersherum und dann gibt Memtest wieder einen Fehler aus. 
Soll ich jetzt einfach nochmal Slot 1+3 testen?


----------



## bloed2809 (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe nun meinen Hersteller davon überzeugt und dieser hat einen Laptop-Service eingerichtet. Kann also das Gerät einschicken und die prüfen dann einfach mal, ob sie was finden)

Und natürlich habe ich den Bluescreen auch nach erfolgreicher Recovery.........

Viele Grüße
bloed2809


----------



## simpel1970 (29. März 2012)

bloed2809 schrieb:


> Und natürlich habe ich den Bluescreen auch nach erfolgreicher Recovery.........



Wer hätte es gedacht...
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass der Support das Problem lokalisieren kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## FrankSchramm (3. April 2012)

FrankSchramm schrieb:


> Tage ohne BSOD


 Tage ohne Bluescreen


----------



## FrankSchramm (3. April 2012)

FrankSchramm schrieb:


> Tage ohne Bluescreen


34 Tage ohne BSOD


----------



## sascha19922 (30. April 2012)

Das problem hatte ich auch war ein biosfehler der erkannte den ram nicht. Konnte mit ein bios uptade geregelt werden. Ich benutze das Asus maximus 4 GeneZ Gene3 mit I5 2500k und 16Gb elexir hyperX 1600mhz ram Und morgen wird ivy britge I7 verbaut


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Mai 2012)

Devilz Slave schrieb:


> Die Konfiguration zu Beginn war Modul A in Slot 2 und Modul B in Slot 4. Jetzt habe ich wieder beide Riegel eingebaut aber andersherum und dann gibt Memtest wieder einen Fehler aus.
> Soll ich jetzt einfach nochmal Slot 1+3 testen?


 
Hast du das inzwischen noch mal überprüft?
Unter Windows, oder über ein Boot-Medium?

(hab deinen Post glatt übersehen...hättest ja ruhig mal motzen können ).


----------



## Nikopol (10. Mai 2012)

Habe auch das Memory-Management Problem. Schon seit einiger gewißen Zeit. Es passiert vorallem beim starten, dass ich jedes Mal beim Starten erstmal nen Blue Screen kriege.
Habe schon mehrfach formatiert und auch zwischen Windows 7 32b und 64b gewechselt, aber nichts hat geholfen. Habe nur 1 Ram-Riegel mit 4GB drinne und lasse grad Memtest laufen. Hier ist ein Bild nach 50%

http://i.imgur.com/OnZJI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ioGOZ.jpg

Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung von Memtest und weiß nicht worauf ich achten muss oder was mir die Errors sagen.

Edit: http://i.imgur.com/b53Pw.jpg


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Mai 2012)

Kannst ja mal versuchen, den RAM-Slot zu wechseln, und erneut memtest laufen lassen. Tauchen dann immer noch Fehler auf, hilft ein neuer Riegel. Ist das DDR2 oder DDR3?


----------



## Nikopol (10. Mai 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal versuchen, den RAM-Slot zu wechseln, und erneut memtest laufen lassen. Tauchen dann immer noch Fehler auf, hilft ein neuer Riegel. Ist das DDR2 oder DDR3?


 
Ist DDR3. Wenn ich es in einen anderen Slot packe, startet der Computer gar nicht erst. Also er geht an, aber ansonsten passiert nichts. Kein Bild, der USB-Stick leuchtet nicht, gar nichts.


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Mai 2012)

Alles klar. Passiert bei einigen Boards mit einem Riegel. Fehler bei memtest86+ bedeuten zumindest nichts gutes


----------



## Nikopol (10. Mai 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Passiert bei einigen Boards mit einem Riegel. Fehler bei memtest86+ bedeuten zumindest nichts gutes


 Gibts ne Lösung? Oder kann man Anhand der Bilder erkennen ob es am Mainboard oder eben am Riegel selbst liegt?


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. Mai 2012)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es am RAM liegt, ist höher.
MfG


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Mai 2012)

Hast du alle Riegel einzeln mit Memtest überprüft? Werden bei jedem Riegel Fehler angezeigt?
Wenn bei Memtest nur ein Riegel Fehler bringt, liegt es offensichtlich am defekten RAM Riegel und nicht am Motherboard.


----------



## Nikopol (11. Mai 2012)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du alle Riegel einzeln mit Memtest überprüft? Werden bei jedem Riegel Fehler angezeigt?
> Wenn bei Memtest nur ein Riegel Fehler bringt, liegt es offensichtlich am defekten RAM Riegel und nicht am Motherboard.


 
Erst mal danke an euch für die Hilfe 

Wie gesagt, der PC startet nur richtig, wenn der Riegel im 1. Steckplatz ist. Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen Riegel bestellt, werde dann am Samstag mal Memtest durchlaufen lassen. Wenn es mit dem neuen Riegel auch zu Fehlern bei Memtest kommt, liegt es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit am Mainboard, richtig?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Mai 2012)

Nikopol schrieb:


> Wenn es mit dem neuen Riegel auch zu Fehlern bei Memtest kommt, liegt es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit am Mainboard, richtig?


 
...oder die neuen RAM sind auch defekt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. Mai 2012)

Schauen wir mal, ob es hilfreich war....


----------



## FrankSchramm (25. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon gepostst hatte, habe bei mir den Fehler zu 100% beseitigen können keine BSoD mehr An 6 S-ATA Anschlüssen haben sich 2 Festplatten gestört.Konfig. 1.Platte  in Port 1 die andere Platte darüber in Port 2 die dvd Laufwerke in Port 3 und 4. Immer wieder sporadische BSoD Memory Management uva Meldungen waren dabei.
Ich hatte den Rechner zerlegt neu WLP usw, beim zusammenbau steckte ich zufällig die Festplatten paralell also 1.Platte in Port1 2.Platte in Port 4 auf die anderen die DVDs und seit diesem Umbau keine BSOD mehr also sucht vielleicht auch bei euch mal nach einem Lösungsansatz für BSoD ohne plausibele Fehlerquelle.......


----------



## FrankSchramm (25. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon gepostst hatte, habe bei mir den Fehler zu 100% beseitigen können keine BSoD mehr An 6 S-ATA Anschlüssen haben sich 2 Festplatten gestört.Konfig. 1.Platte in Port 1 die andere Platte darüber in Port 2 die dvd Laufwerke in Port 3 und 4. Immer wieder sporadische BSoD Memory Management uva Meldungen waren dabei.
Ich hatte den Rechner zerlegt neu WLP usw, beim zusammenbau steckte ich zufällig die Festplatten paralell also 1.Platte in Port1 2.Platte in Port 4 auf die anderen die DVDs und seit diesem Umbau keine BSOD mehr also sucht vielleicht auch bei euch mal nach einem Lösungsansatz für BSoD ohne plausibele Fehlerquelle.......


----------



## Kanne (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab auch ein Problem mit dem Bluescreen "Memory Management" und das schon seit ca 1 Jahr in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Wenn der Bluescreen einmal aufgetaucht ist und man den Rechner resettet, kommt er in kurzen Abständen immer wieder. Wenn ich aber den Netzschalter aus mache, kann ich Glück haben, dass er nicht sofort wieder kommt, sondern erst nach längerer Zeit. z.B. Rechner läuft seit Wochen durch, einmal mit zur Lan genommen, da angeschaltet und Bluescreen. Dann Netzschalter aus und mit etwas Glück kommt er den Abend nicht wieder. Und wenn ich Pech habe, kommt er dann zu Hause wieder wenn ich ihn einschalte. Dann wieder das gleiche Spiel.
Das witzige ist, ich bekomme es nicht beim Spielen, sondern meist bei Firefox auf Youtube beim Video schauen oder beim normal surfen, oder auch im Leerlauf.
Soweit habe ich das Ganze schon eingegrenzt.

Ich benutze Windows 7 64bit Home Premium. Kann es evtl daran liegen, dass vll im "Windows Betrieb" der Rechner abschaltet wegen Störungen im 64bit System? Denn wie gesagt, bei Spielen alles i.O.

Ich habe die Festplatte mit dem Samsung Tool auf Fehler überprüft, i.O.
Ich habe den Speicher mit Memtest 86+ überprüft, i.O.

Was ich an meinem System nicht original habe, ist die Speicher-Voltage. Die habe ich nach dem Aufkleber am Speicherbarren angepasst. Müssten 1,65 Volt sein. Aber mit den 1,65 und auch auf Auto-Voltage (etwas weniger) kamen diese Bluescreens. 

Ich habe mich an diese Fehlermeldungen schon langsam gewöhnt und es einfach hingenommen. Aber jetzt bin ich zufälligerweise beim googlen auf dieses Thema hier gekommen und habe wieder Hoffnungen, dass mir einer sagen kann, was ich tun muss, bzw. was vll defekt ist. Ich habe ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z und der Fehlermeldung vom Bluescreen.

Ich Danke Euch! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum!
Du kannst zu dem Thema auch einen neuen Thread eröffnen:*Forum: Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme*.
MfG

EDIT: Ist der *Automatische Neustart im Fehlerfall* deaktiviert? An der selben Stelle sollte unter "Debuginformationen speichern" sollte das "Kleine Speicherabbild (256KB)" eingestellt sein, dann kannst Du die Dateien als .zip gepackt hier hochladen (bei der Einstellung sind die Minidumps unter C:\Windows\Minidump zu finden).


----------



## Kanne (27. Juni 2012)

Kann ich den Beitrag hier auch in einen neuen Thread verschieben? Habs grad nicht gefunden.
Ansonsten hab ich den Automatischen Neustart deaktiviert und das kleine Speicherabbild eingestellt. Allerdings noch keine neuen Bluescreens gehabt. Ich habe daher die letzen drei Minidumps als großes Speicherabbild als .zip gespeichert.

Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanne (27. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Thread in "*Forum: Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme*" erstellt.
Dann können wir diese Beiträge als hinfällig sehen. 

MfG


----------



## dsmbr (4. November 2012)

FrankSchramm schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon gepostst hatte, habe bei mir den Fehler zu 100% beseitigen können keine BSoD mehr An 6 S-ATA Anschlüssen haben sich 2 Festplatten gestört.Konfig. 1.Platte  in Port 1 die andere Platte darüber in Port 2 die dvd Laufwerke in Port 3 und 4. Immer wieder sporadische BSoD Memory Management uva Meldungen waren dabei.
> Ich hatte den Rechner zerlegt neu WLP usw, beim zusammenbau steckte ich zufällig die Festplatten paralell also 1.Platte in Port1 2.Platte in Port 4 auf die anderen die DVDs und seit diesem Umbau keine BSOD mehr also sucht vielleicht auch bei euch mal nach einem Lösungsansatz für BSoD ohne plausibele Fehlerquelle.......


 Hallo,
ich weiß, dass mein Memory-Management-Fehler auch durch eine bestimmte Festplatte ausgelöst wird, da ich kurz vor dem BSOD immer einen Kernel-PNP-Fehler im Eventmanager angezeigt bekomme, welcher auf diese hinweist. Jetzt frage ich mich in wie weit ich das Problem lösen kann ...

€dit: Unter Umständen habe ich jetzt selbst gelöst, auch wenn es noch Tests bedarf.
-Asrock Z68 Extrem Gen3:
=>SATA3_0 (6Gbps-Port)
=>SATA3_1 (6Gbps-Port + externer Anschluss, welches bei Verwendung den internen Port deaktiviert)
=>4 x 3Gbps-Ports

Die problematische Festplatte hing intern an dem SATA3_1-Port und wurde jetzt an einen der anderen Ports umgesteckt. Zumindest habe ich jetzt seit knapp 50 Minuten keinn Kernel-PNP-Fehler oder BSOD feststellen können.


----------



## WestBam (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mich plagen seit Wochen bereits Probleme mit Bluescreens und Aufhängungen des PC.
Ich habe im November 2012 den Arbeitsspeicher von 2 GB auf 4 GB aufgerüstet. Danach lief es erstmal und irgendwann ging es los mit Bluescreens.
Zunächst war die PFN-List corrupt. Jetzt aktuell wird "Memory Management" angezeigt.
Die Ereignisanzeige unter der Ebene "Kritisch" zeigt in den Details folgendes an:

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" /> 
  <EventID>41</EventID> 
  <Version>2</Version> 
  <Level>1</Level> 
  <Task>63</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-05-02T12:36:14.796875000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>4666</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" /> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Mindstation</Computer> 
  <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="BugcheckCode">26</Data> 
  <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x8884</Data> 
  <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0xfffffa8003050e50</Data> 
  <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0xfffffa80030517e0</Data> 
  <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x405</Data> 
  <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data> 
  <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>

Was ich bisher versucht habe: Speichertimings manuell einstellen von 5-5-5-18 auf 4-4-4-12 und eine Voltage von 2,0 V.
Die CMD Rate steht auf 2T.
Danach habe ich den Memtest86+ V4.20 ausgeführt. Walltime 1:37 Pass complete, no errors.

Was kann noch Abhilfe schaffen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2013)

Die RAM Timings sind für die RAM Frequenz (800mhz effektiv) zu straff eingestellt. Änder die Timings im Bios manuell auf 5-5-5-18.
Sollten danach die Probleme bleiben, stelle zusätzlich die RAM Spannung fest auf 1,80V ein. Bleiben die Probleme, erhöhe die RAM Spannung bis max. 1,90V (in kleinen Schritten).
Sollte auch das nichts bringen, musst du ggf. auch noch die Northbridge-Spannung erhöhen. 
Schau ma aber erst mal, was die CL5 Timing bringen.

Gibt es für dein Board eine aktuellere Bios Version?


----------



## WestBam (8. Mai 2013)

Momentan habe ich die neuen (14 KW, 2012) 2x1GB Speicherriegel eingebaut zu den selben Timings und Spannung wie oben und bisher keine Abstürze hinnehmen müssen. Mit den beiden älteren Riegel werde ich es auch noch testen.
Zu Deiner Antwort: Auf dem Aufkleber der Riegel steht: CL=4-4-4-12, Voltage: 2,1 V. Aufgrundlage dieser Herstellerangaben habe ich, nachdem Spannung und Timings vorher automatisch bezogen wurden, dieser so geändert.
Bei Vollbestückung, also 4x1 GB, soll ich dann doch manuell die Werte wie Du sie oben genannt hast einstellen? Ich werde es versuchen. In welchen Schritten soll ich die NB-Spannung erhöhen?
Für das Board gibt es nur eine Beta 1.93. Die habe ich aus dem MSI-Forum laden können. Funktioniert nur leider nicht mit dem Stick.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn es nur ein Beta ist, würde ich das Bios erst mal noch nicht flashen (mal im Hinterkopf behalten, falls gar nichts klappen sollte).



WestBam schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich die neuen (14 KW, 2012) 2x1GB Speicherriegel eingebaut zu den selben Timings und Spannung wie oben und bisher keine Abstürze hinnehmen müssen. Mit den beiden älteren Riegel werde ich es auch noch testen.


 
Das ist ein gutes Zeichen. Teste noch die beiden älteren Riegel (allein). Sollten auch hier keine Probleme auftreten, liegt es ggf. "nur" an der Vollbestückung.




WestBam schrieb:


> Auf dem Aufkleber der Riegel steht: CL=4-4-4-12, Voltage: 2,1 V. Aufgrundlage dieser Herstellerangaben habe ich, nachdem Spannung und Timings vorher automatisch bezogen wurden, dieser so geändert.


 
OK. Wenn das auf den Riegeln steht, sind das auch die Werte, die im Bios zu hinterlegen sind.
Scheinbar erkennt das Board die im RAM hinterlegten Profile nicht korrekt (was für den Test des aktuellsten Bios - wenn auch Beta - sprechen würde).



WestBam schrieb:


> Bei Vollbestückung, also 4x1 GB, soll ich dann doch manuell die Werte wie Du sie oben genannt hast einstellen? Ich werde es versuchen. In welchen Schritten soll ich die NB-Spannung erhöhen?
> Für das Board gibt es nur eine Beta 1.93. Die habe ich aus dem MSI-Forum laden können. Funktioniert nur leider nicht mit dem Stick.


 
Die RAM Werte entsprechend den Herstellern eintragen (also so wie du es bereits getan hast: 4-4-4-12 @ 2,1V).
Die Spannung könntest du dabei -für die Vollbestückung- ruhig auch auf 2,2V erhöhen.
Die NB Spannung schrittweise erhöhen. Fange mit der nächsthöheren Spannung (Standard=1,25V) bis zunächst max. 1,35V an.
Solltest du hiermit auch kein stabiles System hinbekommen, erhöhe die RAM Timings auf 5-5-5-18.

Teste aber erst mal die "alten" Riegel auf Stabilität.


----------



## WestBam (9. Mai 2013)

Die beiden alten Riegel habe ich getestet und auch hier keine Abstürze gehabt. Somit stimmt Deine These, dass es an der Vollbestückung liegt. Ich habe deshalb die Spannung der Nordbrücke von Standard 1,26 Volt auf 1,38 Volt erhöht und bisher keine Abstürze erlebt.
Soll ich dennoch die RAM-Spannung auf 2,2 Volt erhöhen? Liefen diese dann stabiler?


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich würde es eher noch mit etwas weniger NB Spannung probieren. 
Taste dich schrittweise an die niedrigste NB Spannung heran, mit der dein System stabil läuft.


----------



## xyverse (29. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin wegen meinem Bluescreen Problem schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Lösung,  bisherjedoch ohne Erfolg.

Memtest wurde mit allen und auch einzelnd ohne Probleme ausgeführt. 

Western Digital Life Diagnostic wurden auch keine Probleme festgestellt. 


Mein System:
Windows 7 x64 Professionel
Gigabyte GA X58A-UD7 rev.1(Bios neuerdings F9A)
i7 960 @ 3,2
Gigabyte Gtx 480
12Gb (6x2GB) Geil Evo One 1066Mhz
320 WD Black

Screenshots kommen gleich noch, kann mich im Moment nur mit Tapatalk anmelden auf mein pc allerdings nicht? !

Bild "2013-11-29_cpu-z_1.1cgi0w.png" anzeigen.

Bild "2013-11-29_cpu-z_1.2c8ej4.png" anzeigen.

Bild "2013-11-29_ereignisanpdet1.png" anzeigen.

Das System wurde gestern erst neu aufgesetzt, deswegen die magere Ergebnisanzeige. Bei Bedarf hänge ich die ältere noch an.


----------



## Schnullichen (25. Dezember 2013)

Halli Hallo, frohe Weihnachten erstmal.

gleich zu Beginn: Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung von PC's bzw ihrem System. Ich kann mit Begriffen wie "flashen" oder "riegel" und all dem Zeug überhaupt nichts anfangen, leider. Aber ich muss dennoch meinen PC irgendwie wieder zum Laufen kriegen, also wenn jemand mir helfen kann und will, dann brauche ich eine Anleitung für ganz doofe...was ich wann wo wie anklicken muss und so weiter :o

PC: Dell Inspiron 1110
Betriebssystem: Windows 7
Systemtyp: 64 Bit
Prozessor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 743 @1.30GHz
RAM: 2,00 GB

Tja, ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem Dell...Ich poste die Fehlermeldung mal als Bild, denn ich weiß nicht, was ich noch machen soll und was das genaue Problem eigentlich ist.

Ich bekomme den PC nur im abgesicherten Modus eingeschaltet. Sobald er hochgefahren ist und sich ins Wlannetz einwählen will, bekomme ich diesen blauen Bildschirm.

Die Situation ist von einen Tag auf den anderen eingetreten, ich habe dazwischen nichts installiert oder deinstalliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Januar 2014)

Habe den Thread etwas aus den Augen verloren... 

@Schnullichen: bestehen die Probleme noch?


----------



## polygonman (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo!

Nun gehöre ich auch unter denen Memory Management Problem .

Beim spielen Far Cry 3 trat es manchmal auf. Hab das System neu aufgesetzt aber pustekuchen. Der Fehler tritt nun auch beim Desktop auf wenn ich mal ein paar mehr Anwendungen öffne. 
Zur Zeit lasse ich gerade memtest laufen, dazu lade ich noch ein Bild hoch.
Übertaktet habe ich nichts.

Hier mal ein paar Daten:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
AMD Phenom 2 965 4x 3,4Ghz
Asus M4A87TD Evo
Gigabyte Geforce 660 TI
8 GB Ram 1600mhz (welcher hersteller weiß ich gerade nicht)
120GB SSD Corsair 
300 GB WD Velociraptor

Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@simpel1970 ich finde es super das du hier soviel hilfst.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Januar 2014)

Hi polygonman, danke erst mal für die Blumen 

Bei der Memtest Prüfung sind reihenweise Fehler aufgetreten. Sieht also erst mal danach aus, dass der RAM eine weg hat.
Wiederhole den Test zur Sicherheit aber noch mal mit der aktuellsten Version von Memtest86+: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

Treten dabei wieder Fehler auf, baue immer nur einen RAM Riegel ein und wiederhole jeweils die Memtest-Prüfung. Lasse die Einzeltests -solange keine Fehler gefunden werden- mind. 4-6 Std. laufen. Treten bei einem Riegel Fehler auf, kannst du den Test beenden. 

Tritt dann nur bei einem der RAM Riegel Fehler auf, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass deine Probleme durch den defekten RAM Riegel ausgelöst werden.


----------



## polygonman (1. Februar 2014)

Moin!

Lese jetzt erst deine Antwort. Konnte den Übeltäter gestern ausfindig machen 
Tatsächlich war einer von den beiden Riegeln total Fehlerhaft. Glücklicherweise konnte ich noch einen vom gleichen Typ hier vor Ort kaufen.
Nun läuft alles wieder 

Danke !


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2014)

Prima, dass du den Fehler schon beheben konntest


----------



## Since081180 (3. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe wie die meisten hier auch das Problem mit dem Bluescreen Memory Managment. Die ersten Beiträge dieses Threads habe ich gelesen und bin den Anweisungen von Simple1970 gefolgt. 

Die Neuinstallation meines Betriebsystems (vorher Win7 64; jetzt 32) hat nichts gebracht, ich habe bei Beiden Systemen diese Meldung bekommen. Es läuft ein zwei Tage ohne Probleme, dann fährt die Kiste nicht einmal richtig hoch. Kaum auf dem Desktop bekomme ich den Bluescreen. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ich habe für meine Grafikkarte das neueste Update installiert und Windowsupdate durchgeführt bis es auf den neuesten Stand war. Als mein System noch auf 64 lief war alles i.O. bis ich das Win Update, das vor wenigen Wochen heraus kam installierte. Erst seither bekomme ich die Bluescreens. 
Der Crack was PC angeht bin ich nicht gerade und hoffe die Screenshots reichen euch für eine Aussage. Es sind sämtliche HDDS bereinigt und Defragmentiert worden bevor ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe. Memtest habe ich zwar keine 2-4 h ausgeführt aber etwas über 130% beide getestet und im Anschluss jede einzelne ohne dass ein Fehler gefunden wurde.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2014)

Hi,

 aufgrund der Fehlermeldungen (Ereignisanzeige) würde ich zunächst auf ein Problem mit der Festplatte tippen.
 Poste bitte mal einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.


----------



## Since081180 (4. April 2014)

Habe die Screenshots in dem vorigen Beitrag beigefügt.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. April 2014)

Die SMART Werte der Systemplatte (Seagate Laufwerk C und M) sind einwandfrei.
 Die 500GB Seagate (Laufwerk D und E) gefällt mir aufgrund der unkorrigierbaren Fehler nicht so gut.
 Klemm die Platte testweise ab (Strom und Datenkabel abziehen) und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben.


----------



## Since081180 (14. April 2014)

"Die SMART Werte der Systemplatte (Seagate Laufwerk C und M) sind einwandfrei.
Die 500GB Seagate (Laufwerk D und E) gefällt mir aufgrund der unkorrigierbaren Fehler nicht so gut.
Klemm die Platte testweise ab (Strom und Datenkabel abziehen) und teste, ob die Probleme bleiben."

Perfekt hat geklappt das System läuft wieder einwandfrei. Habe zwar das System wieder neu Aufspielen müssen, da die defekte Platte genau die mit dem OS war aber was solls  500 GB Speicher futsch. Viell hast ja dafür auch nen tip zu Reparieren xD


----------



## simpel1970 (14. April 2014)

Prima 

Reparieren ist hier aber "kalter Kaffee". Vor allem je sensibler die Daten sind, desto weniger kommt eine "Reparatur" in Frage.
Zumal als Reparatur eh nur eine Formatierung (z.B. low-level-Formatierung) in Frage käme. Allerdings bringt das bei physischen Defekten nichts.


----------



## Since081180 (9. Mai 2014)

ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht. wenn ich nun die defekte Platte wieder anschließe, lassen sich davon noch Daten sichern? Oder wird da Windows gebootet?


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Mai 2014)

Die defekte Platte kannst du als Datenplatte anschließen. Im Bios überprüfen, ob das "Boot-Device" entsprechend eingestellt ist, damit der Rechner nicht von dieser Platte bootet.


----------



## polygonman (30. Juli 2014)

Hey Simple 1970 ich bin es mal wieder.

Hab erneut einen Bluescreen wegen des Arbeitsspeicher gehabt. Gleich memtest laufen lassen und nun folgendes:

Bei 22% hängt sich memtest einfach auf. Ich hab dann mal beide Riegel einzeln laufen lassen und dabei gab es keinerlei Probleme oder Errors.
Woran liegt es nun? Hat das Mainboard ne macke wenn 2 Riegel drin sind?
Zudem erkennt das Board die Riegel als 1333 obwohl es 1600 sind. Das war aber schon immer so, hab dann auf 1600 gestellt.
Wenn ich alles auf Standard setze behebt es den Fehler auch nicht.

Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2014)

Hi polygonman,

wenn sich memtest bei beiden Riegeln aufhängt und die Einzelprüfungen fehlerfrei durchlaufen, würde ich auch zunächst auf das Mainboard tippen.
Überprüfe aber bitte noch, ob sich Memtest wiederholt bei der Prüfung mit beiden Riegeln aufhängt, oder ob das ein Einzelfall war.

Falls das regelmäßig vorkommt, würde ich testweise die RAM Spannung im Bios etwas erhöhen.
Poste bitte hierfür noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Vom Reiter SPD bitte ein Screenshot pro RAM Modul (Slot).


----------



## MacGyger (13. März 2016)

Hallo, besonders an @simpel1970

habe mich hier angemeldet da ich das gleiche Problem habe. Ich gehe stark davon aus das es an meiner neu eingebauten SSD liegt. Ich habe Memtest86 mal 1Pass lang drüber laufen lassen:

Iterations: 3          Pass: 1        Errors: 0

Anschließend habe ich CrystalDiskInfo geöffnet und komische Werte raus bekommen, da außer bei der Temperatur keine Differenz zwischen Akt.Wert und Grenzwert besteht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Können die Abstürze an der Sandisk Ultra II SSD liegen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2016)

Hallo MacGyger,

Die Temperaturwerte sind unbedenklich.
Bedenklich dagegen sieht die Anzahl der schadhaften Blöcke (hex 10E= dez. *270*) aus. Bei nur 25 Betriebsstunden.

Eine Memtest-Prüfung über 1 Pass ist zu kurz. Lass die Prüfung insgesamt mind. 6 Std. laufen.

Lade auch noch die Dump Dateien zu den Abstürzen hier hoch. Desweiteren würde ich gerne noch wissen, was für ein Motherboard eingebaut ist und an welchem Port (bzw. Controller) die SSD angeschlossen ist.


----------



## MacGyger (16. März 2016)

Hallo simple1970,

erst mal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! Ich werde den Memtest heute über Nacht durchlaufen lassen und morgen die Ergebnisse hier bereitstellen.

Das Motherboard ist von Lenovo (Mainboard Model 20DH0034GE).


Die Schnittstelle ist SerialATA (SATA600/SATA600)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Dumps werde ich in meine Dropbox laden und dir den Link persönlich schicken!


Schon mal vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2016)

Hi, 

ein Treiberproblem ist aus den Dumps nicht zu erkennen. Momentan müsste daher von einem hardwareseitigen Problem ausgegangen werden.
Bin gespannt, was bzw. ob die Memtest Prüfung ergeben hat.

Bei den SMART Werten der SSD bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Bad Block Counts nur ein Auslesefehler sind, oder ob hier tatsächlich eine mögliche Fehlerquelle vorliegt. Diesbezüglich würde ich SanDisk kontaktieren und um Aufklärung bitten. Siehe dazu auch folgenden Beitrag: Bad blocks with new drive - SanDisk Forums


----------



## MacGyger (18. März 2016)

Hi,

habe jetzt über 19 Stunden Memtest86 drüber laufen lassen. Das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mit Lenovo schon Kontakt aufgenommen. Ich könnte das Laptop einschicken. Ich habe da aber weniger Interesse da ich die SSD ausbauen müsste auf der das Betriebssystem läuft. Habe SanDisk auch ne Mail geschrieben. Bin gespannt was die sagen. Bis jetzt hat sich die Anzahl der schadhaften Blöcke nicht erhöht. Der letzte Absturz ist auch schon ein bisschen her.

@simple1970: Was ist aus deiner Sicht das Problem? Die SSD RAM Motherboard? 


Grüße!


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2016)

Überprüfe die RAM bitte mit der aktuellsten Version von Memtest86+: Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Auch wenn vermutlich kein anderes Ergebnis herauskommen wird...nur damit wir Sicherheit haben.
Laut den Dumps ist nur ein RAM Riegel eingebaut. Ein Hynix/Hyundai HMT41GS6BFR8A-PB RAM. Ist dies korrekt?

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch keine Ahnung, aus welcher Richtung die Probleme kommen. In den Dumps sind nur virtuelle Speicheradressen zu sehen, in denen die Probleme auftreten. Es ist mir nicht möglich diesen eine bestimmte Hardware-Komponente zuzuordnen. Die SSD wäre für mich aber auf der Verdächtigen Liste nicht oben dabei. Du vermutest jedoch die Probleme in erster Linie bei der SSD. Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund für die Vermutung? Hast du die SSD nachträglich eingebaut? Traten die Probleme erst nach dem Einbau der SSD auf?


----------

